# Another Mass Bombing - Gauging Interest



## Habanolover

Ok guys, looking to do a mass bombing run here. Anyone that is interested please sign up. As you sign up I will PM you with who it is going to be. If you would like to know the victim beforehand then just shoot me a PM and I will let you know.

I would really like to make this the largest mass bombing to ever be seen on this forum. Once you find out who it is for I am sure you will agree.

To sign up just copy the list, add your name and paste into your post.

1: Habanolover
2:
3:
4:
5: ...


----------



## phager

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3:
4:
5: ...


----------



## Habanolover

I forgot that I would like to launch in 2 weeks from today.

Trust me, you do not want to miss out on this one. :tu


----------



## Cypress

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3:Cypress
4:
5:


----------



## kRaZe15

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3:Cypress
4:kRaZe15
5:


----------



## J Daly

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3:Cypress
4:kRaZe15
5:J Daly


----------



## shuckins

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins


----------



## Habanolover

It's starting to get serious now folks. :mrgreen:


----------



## smelvis

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis


----------



## jessejava187

ok im in


----------



## Magicseven

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven


----------



## cigar loco

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco


----------



## Tritones

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones


----------



## ckay

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay


----------



## thebayratt

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt


----------



## Scardinoz

I don't know how well I can hang with some of these fine men but I'll make a contribution.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz


----------



## Mante

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz


----------



## Magnate

Someone need an ass whoopin'!?

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate


----------



## EricF

I'll help with some whoop ass too!!!:spank:

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF


----------



## Benaj85

Me too!
1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85


----------



## fuente~fuente

I'll join in too! :thumb:

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente


----------



## Johnny Rock

Gotta see this one!!

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock


----------



## Habanolover

Johnny Rock said:


> Gotta see this one!!


It should be epic. I am hoping it will be the largest bomb in Puff history.


----------



## bigslowrock

I'm in. I may be out of town for the launch day, but I can maybe get my bomb to someone else.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. BSR


----------



## guitar7272

All systems go...

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. BSR
22. Guitar7272


----------



## DeeSkank

Jumping on board!
Hehehee...23

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. BSR
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank


----------



## Habanolover

Can we get 40? Or maybe even 50? :jaw:


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> Can we get 40? Or maybe even 50? :jaw:


Maybe so Bro climbing pretty fast and going to a Great BOTL come on people get on Donnie say's


----------



## Jenady

I'm in.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. BSR
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady


----------



## Habanolover

Guys, when the site starts running better I will send out PMs on who we are sending to. As I said before, I want to do this in 2 weeks. I will also PM everyone a couple of days ahead of time so that we will all be prepared.


----------



## phager

Habanolover said:


> Can we get 40? Or maybe even 50? :jaw:


Almost halfway to 50, and it's only day one. I think we should shoot for a nice round number, like say, 100! Like Dave said, it's for a great BOTL! Let's do it!!!


----------



## Habanolover

Somebody better buy some storage containers! ound:


----------



## DeeSkank

Habanolover said:


> Somebody better buy some storage containers! ound:


I think a couple of these should do.

Walmart.com: Coleman Marine 150-Quart Cooler: Camping


----------



## Habanolover

DeeSkank said:


> I think a couple of these should do.
> 
> Walmart.com: Coleman Marine 150-Quart Cooler: Camping


I was thinking more like this.


----------



## Tritones

Habanolover said:


> I was thinking more like this.


Oh, ye of little faith:


----------



## Jenady

Tritones said:


> Oh, ye of little faith:


Not like that. A *mass* bombing.


----------



## Habanolover

Jenady said:


> Not like that. A *mass* bombing.


I would like to see the Whale Wars boat try to ram that Chinese vessel! :jaw:


----------



## Habanolover

A PM has been sent to those that didn't get one earlier. :tu

I think we should call this mission SHOCK & AWE


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> I would like to see the Whale Wars boat try to ram that Chinese vessel! :jaw:


Donnie say's/Simon say's :boink: :yo:


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> Donnie say's/Simon say's :boink: :yo:


Quit poking me in the eye Dave! :r


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

For sure.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. BSR
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN



ROTFL at the series of pics of "storage optins" BTW


----------



## Mante

Habanolover said:


> A PM has been sent to those that didn't get one earlier. :tu
> 
> I think we should call this mission SHOCK & AWE


It will at least be a "Sock In The Jaw!" LOL. Oh fun to be had. Thanks for organizing this one Donnie.


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> Quit poking me in the eye Dave! :r


Shit you got two, people give kidneys for goodness sake :spank: Better


----------



## cigar loco




----------



## BigKev77

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. BSR
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77


----------



## Habanolover

It just keeps growing and growing. :tu


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> It just keeps growing and growing. :tu


That's what she said :jaw:


----------



## fuente~fuente

smelvis said:


> That's what she said :jaw:


:drum:

:bounce:


----------



## deep

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep


----------



## Jazzmunkee

Man I DO NOT wanna be excluded from all the fun. :deadhorse: :deadhorse:
:rip::rip::rip::rip:


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE


----------



## Habanolover

Bump for the day crowd!


----------



## grumpy1328

Oh yeah, gotta get in on this one. This looks like it could get reaaally ugly!!


----------



## grumpy1328

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328


----------



## Magnate

Awesome!! C'mon guys!! We were able to get a secret mass bombing with 37 people!! This one's public!!


----------



## Stench

Count me in!

Sorry hadn't figured out how to cut and paste on iPad yet


----------



## Habanolover

Stench said:


> Count me in!
> 
> Sorry hadn't figured out how to cut and paste on iPad yet


I got ya! :tu

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench


----------



## cigar loco




----------



## Habanolover

PM coming to deep, JAZZMUNKEE, Grumpy1328, and Stench.

If anyone has not received the initial PM from me please let me know.


----------



## grumpy1328

This could be biblical. 
Somebody in for a beatdown!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Quote:
Originally Posted by Stench 
Count me in!

Sorry hadn't figured out how to cut and paste on iPad yet
I got ya! 

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro


----------



## smelvis

Magnate said:


> Awesome!! C'mon guys!! We were able to get a secret mass bombing with 37 people!! This one's public!!


Of which 5 or more didn't send!


----------



## Johnny Rock

This shall be glorious.

Not your typical bombing sortie, more like a EMT attack, unseen destruction. lane:

Things won't be the same for years, I'll be hiding out...eep:


----------



## Son Of Thor

Count me in!

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor


----------



## Krish the Fish

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish


----------



## Humidor Minister

Habanolover said:


> I would like to see the Whale Wars boat try to ram that Chinese vessel! :jaw:


 LMAO it would be like throwing a hotdog down a hallway.


----------



## Humidor Minister

Count me in. PM me with the victim.


----------



## Habanolover

Humidor Minister said:


> LMAO it would be like throwing a hotdog down a hallway.


You wanna get in on this epic destruction Bill? :mrgreen:

*Edit:* You were posting at the same time I was.


----------



## Habanolover

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister


----------



## Humidor Minister

Habanolover said:


> You wanna get in on this epic destruction Bill? :mrgreen:
> 
> *Edit:* You were posting at the same time I was.


OOOHHH yea. PM me when too.


----------



## harley33

In...


----------



## Habanolover

harley33 said:


> In...


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33


----------



## pips

Holy shit, this is going to be EPIC !!!
:rip::rip::rip:


----------



## Justy P

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P


----------



## Jazzmunkee

pips said:


> Holy shit, this is going to be EPIC !!!
> :rip::rip::rip:


Yes it is. How ocme your name isn't on the list??????? :help:


----------



## StratSlinger

Jazzmunkee said:


> Yes it is. How ocme your name isn't on the list??????? :help:


Good question! Please add me onto the list - I'd do so, but the whole copy/paste thing is a PITA on an iPhone.


----------



## phager

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger

Got you covered Ryan  This is going to be great!


----------



## shuckins

when we hit 50, i'll randomly pick 3 people from the list to bomb!

and i'll see if i can get a couple of my bombing buddies to join me!


----------



## PunchMan6

alright, I can't resist!!! Count me in!!!! This should be fun...


----------



## Habanolover

PunchMan6 said:


> alright, I can't resist!!! Count me in!!!! This should be fun...


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6


----------



## FiveStar

How did I miss this? I'm in!

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar


----------



## Seminole

Wow...Miss a day of checking in to the forum and this pops up with 80 posts. Count me in!!! Can I get a PM of the victim so I can get the shrapnel ready.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole


----------



## Habanolover

This is looking to be a HUGE run! I like it. :tu


----------



## fiddlegrin

Ya! I didn't see this till this mornin neither!

But you _know_ I'm in BayBay!!! :nod:

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin


----------



## vwaaddict

I'm in! This will be my first bomb sent, so let me know what I am supposed to do. Jenady, Smelvis, and Shuckins got me good last week, now I want in on the fun!


----------



## cigar loco

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42. vwaaddict


----------



## Habanolover

vwaaddict said:


> I'm in! This will be my first bomb sent, so let me know what I am supposed to do. Jenady, Smelvis, and Shuckins got me good last week, now I want in on the fun!


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict


----------



## Habanolover

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn


----------



## Habanolover

shuckins said:


> when we hit 50, i'll randomly pick 3 people from the list to bomb!
> 
> and i'll see if i can get a couple of my bombing buddies to join me!


Only 7 more to go to hit the magic number!

C'mon guys. We can do it! :thumb:


----------



## Jazzmunkee

shuckins said:


> when we hit 50, i'll randomly pick 3 people from the list to bomb!
> 
> and i'll see if i can get a couple of my bombing buddies to join me!


OH NO!!!! Caught in the crossfire... eep: Innocent bystanders beware!!!! :thumb:


----------



## zeavran1

Count me in. It's been a while since I bombed someone.


----------



## Barefoot

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot


----------



## Habanolover

zeavran1 said:


> Count me in. It's been a while since I bombed someone.


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1


----------



## Cigar Runner

Count me in, mine will be intercontinental


----------



## codykrr

My god! It just keeps getting longer! I pitty the fool getting this one! He will need a few coolidors just to put them it.


----------



## Habanolover

Cigar Runner said:


> Count me in, mine will be intercontinental


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner


----------



## ejgarnut

i will get it there somehow!

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut


----------



## jeepthing

Lets do it. I make 45


----------



## Habanolover

jeepthing said:


> Lets do it. I make 45


You mean 48 :tu

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing


----------



## The Waco Kid

I'm not in the same league as some of these others, but I'd like to play also. This will be my first bombing run.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman

eta: just don't expect nothing too fancy. I'll do my best though.


----------



## Habanolover

Lakeman said:


> I'm not in the same league as some of these others, but I'd like to play also. This will be my first bombing run.
> 
> eta: just don't expect nothing too fancy. I'll do my best though.


It's the thought behind it that counts bro.


----------



## jeepthing

Habanolover said:


> It's the thought behind it that counts bro.


Mine won't be monumental, but just a nice tasty bomb. LMAO


----------



## smelvis

I'll be just like you guy's a nice basic bomb, I won't over do it.


----------



## Habanolover

I'm sending about 30 smokes myself!


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> I'm sending about 30 smokes myself!


That's what said nice and normal :dunno:


----------



## Tritones

Habanolover said:


> I'm sending about 30 smokes myself!


In other words, a nice basic bomb like Dave's!


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> That's what said nice and normal :dunno:


Doh! You beat me to it!


----------



## smelvis

Tritones said:


> Doh! You beat me to it!


gotcha by seconds LOL


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> gotcha by seconds LOL


1 flippin' second!


----------



## smelvis

Tritones said:


> 1 flippin' second!


sometimes your the dog and sometimes your the hydrant LOL'

Like I was the hydrant when my computor burnt. LOL


----------



## bhxhhcz

I think I better get in on this to make sure I'm not the target... This is WTF scary.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz


----------



## johnmoss

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss


----------



## phager

bhxhhcz said:


> I think I better get in on this to make sure I'm not the target... This is WTF scary.


Even if you're on the list, you still may end up a target! You brought it up to 50, so now Ron going to bomb three of us at random. As I've said before, no good deed goes unpunished!

And to everyone standing on the fence about jumping in on this, these things are a huge amount of fun! When I first joined up here I got in on the "Pain Boat" and it was the best thing ever! It's looking like this is going to be of an even larger magnitude!


----------



## tmajer15

WAIT.... is it too late, I've been trapped in a tent in 90 deg weather all weekend, with a panting dog in my ear (and i'm not talking about the wife either.... rim shot anyone?). Can I play too?

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15


----------



## shuckins

phager said:


> You brought it up to 50, so now Ron going to bomb three of us at random. As I've said before, no good deed goes unpunished!


and 3 more when we hit 75!


----------



## wlay1980

new to the bombimg and forum world but it sounds like an awesome thing to do. I would love to be a part of this. Count me in 

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980


----------



## phager

Don't worry, Habonalover, I'll get Will the pertinent contact info.


----------



## fuente~fuente

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love it!!! This is going to be *EPIC*!!!


----------



## FiveStar

I love this. I'm still contemplating what to send here, but I know I'm glad I'm not on the other end of this. Get yer tupperdors ready gentlemen!


----------



## Habanolover

phager said:


> Don't worry, Habonalover, I'll get Will the pertinent contact info.


Sounds good brother! :tu



fuente~fuente said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I love it!!! This is going to be *EPIC*!!!





FiveStar said:


> I love this. I'm still contemplating what to send here, but I know I'm glad I'm not on the other end of this. Get yer tupperdors ready gentlemen!


:r :r :r


----------



## Habanolover

If everyone only sent 5 cigars each then right now it would equal 265 cigars. Of course I know this crowd and I know it is going to be way more than that! :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Count me in Big Poppa!


----------



## Habanolover

Blaylock said:


> Count me in Big Poppa!


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock


----------



## perry7762

i think this might be the craziest thing ive ever seen. keep up the good work guys


----------



## smelvis

Good to see a couple of mods participating!


----------



## Bigtotoro

You guys have no idea what the target is in for.


----------



## Cypress

Can we make it 60?


----------



## vwaaddict

Cypress said:


> Can we make it 60?


this is a legit mass bomb! Be afraid, be very afraid.......


----------



## grumpy1328

This is getting serious. The post office will have to allocate some overtime here...


----------



## Scardinoz

grumpy1328 said:


> This is getting serious. The post office will have to allocate some overtime here...


And after they have been scaling back, too. This is just cruel.

Forget the post office. The airports are going to be backed up at this rate.


----------



## Tritones

54, 54, 54, got 54, 54, 54 - do I hear 55? Only 54, who'll give 55, 55, 55 - looking for 55 ...


----------



## mlbar1153

Count me in.:target: This is going to be brutal.

Here is your 55.


----------



## Habanolover

mlbar1153 said:


> Count me in.:target: This is going to be brutal.
> 
> Here is your 55.


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153


----------



## bhxhhcz

It would be awesome if all these showed up on the same day! Someone is going to sh!t themselves when they come home to their whole block being blown off the map... Muhwhahawhaha....


----------



## DeeSkank

This is full of so much win. Lemme at em'!


----------



## tmajer15

bhxhhcz said:


> It would be awesome if all these showed up on the same day! Someone is going to sh!t themselves when they come home to their whole block being blown off the map... Muhwhahawhaha....


That would be funny to get home and can't get in the door, because all the boxes stacked up in front of it.


----------



## smelvis

this one maybe should include a cooler the guy I don't believe has room for this much stuff?


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> this one maybe should include a cooler the guy I don't believe has room for this much stuff?


Already have that taken care of my friend!


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> Already have that taken care of my friend!


You taken donation? just holler


----------



## PunchMan6

this is gonna be good, very very good!!! More like EPIC!!!!! Hmmm, cant wait...


----------



## kRaZe15

Habanolover said:


> Already have that taken care of my friend!


Where did you find a refrigerated Mayflower truck? Hahaha. Can't wait. Do we have a launch date?


----------



## phager

kRaZe15 said:


> Where did you find a refrigerated Mayflower truck? Hahaha. Can't wait. Do we have a launch date?





Habanolover said:


> I forgot that I would like to launch in 2 weeks from today.
> 
> Trust me, you do not want to miss out on this one. :tu


So that would be what, the 27th for launch date?


----------



## Tritones

kRaZe15 said:


> Do we have a launch date?


No way! This is just too good to launch without at least 60! Tell your friends! Pack up your babies and grab your old ladies, let everyone know that we're gonna go bomb somebody's show!


----------



## Habanolover

I will decide the exact date when no one else seems to be signing on. Hopefully some others will join us on this *Shock & Awe* campaign! :mrgreen:


----------



## phager

Works for me. I'm still hoping to see that magic 100 number


----------



## BigKev77

We're all sending a 5er of black and milds right??

Edit: Doh!! that was supposed to be sent in a private message. Sorry to let the cat out of the bag guys.


----------



## Habanolover

BigKev77 said:


> We're all sending a 5er of black and milds right??
> 
> Edit: Doh!! that was supposed to be sent in a private message. Sorry to let the cat out of the bag guys.


----------



## vwaaddict

if everyone signed up now sent me 5 each it would double my collection.:jaw:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Habanolover said:


> I will decide the exact date when no one else seems to be signing on. Hopefully some others will join us on this *Shock & Awe* campaign! :mrgreen:


This is going to be epic, the dudes gonna need a few sips :new_all_coholic:to get his act together, and re-arrange his house. He'll be stumbling over boxes for a month.

...A few names are still missing in action :dunno:


----------



## Tritones

BigKev77 said:


> We're all sending a 5er of black and milds right??


I'm sending a 5-pounder of black and milds.

What did this poor guy ever do to me, you ask? _Nothing! _

That's just how I roll.


----------



## Mante

Habanolover said:


> If everyone only sent 5 cigars each then right now it would equal 265 cigars. Of course I know this crowd and I know it is going to be way more than that! :r


5? Try 20. LMAO.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Cypress*  
_Can we make it 60?_



vwaaddict said:


> this is a legit mass bomb! Be afraid, be very afraid.......


Sam (Cypress) knows all about how legit 60 is... :nod:

Hell he can do 60 in _1st gear!_ :gonein.06seconds:


----------



## fiddlegrin

P.S.

That poor Soul.....

He's never gonna know what hit em!!!!!!! :rofl: :lol: ound:


.


----------



## codykrr

Man....I bet USPS is going to need a full time crew just to unload the boxes... I wish the poor fella well. I would have a stroke if i got that many Stogies sent to me!


----------



## fiddlegrin

P.P.S.

Holy-Hiccuping-Hippos! :fear:

Blaylock is onboard too!

I heard that he used to drive the rear section of the extra long Ladder Trucks used by Fire Depts! 
That's how long this " *Shock & Awe campaign* " is!

We had to have an additional driver on the "Bow" :faint:

Ya'll are some crazy demented wack-a-dacks!

You know that right?

:rockon:


----------



## fiddlegrin

P.P.P.S.

*Damn!* It's gonna take me 9 months to send R.G. to all you Mission participants...

:dunno:

:rofl: :woohoo:


----------



## phager

fiddlegrin said:


> P.S.
> 
> That poor Soul.....
> 
> He's never gonna know what hit em!!!!!!! :rofl: :lol: ound:
> 
> .


I just hope it comes when he's at home, imagine how tragic it'll be to not even be able to get in the house to put those mound of stick away!



codykrr said:


> Man....I bet USPS is going to need a full time crew just to unload the boxes... I wish the poor fella well. * I would have a stroke if i got that many Stogies sent to me!*


You're telling me, I damn near had a stroke when The Justice League hit me last week. Well now we have TJL and everyone else throwing down on this one.

I may have to take back my previous statement to Fiddler, At least if he's on the outside, the EMTs can get to him quicker!

Come on everyone, let's get this to 100 participants!!!!! Need Moar People!!!!


----------



## shuckins

shuckins said:


> when we hit 50, i'll randomly pick 3 people from the list to bomb!
> 
> and i'll see if i can get a couple of my bombing buddies to join me!


told ya so...lol

9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 82
9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 99
9405 5036 9930 0317 0599 05

when we hit 75,3 more people will get bombed!


----------



## cigar loco

9405 5036 9930 0316 3369 08 :target:
9405 5036 9930 0316 3368 85 :target:
9405 5036 9930 0316 3368 92 :target: !!


----------



## Stench

shuckins said:


> told ya so...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 82
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 99
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0599 05
> 
> when we hit 75,3 more people will get bombed!


COLLATERAL DAMAGE!!!ainkiller:


----------



## Habanolover

shuckins said:


> told ya so...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 82
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 99
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0599 05
> 
> when we hit 75,3 more people will get bombed!





cigar loco said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0316 3369 08 :target:
> 9405 5036 9930 0316 3368 85 :target:
> 9405 5036 9930 0316 3368 92 :target: !!


Awesome work guys! :tu


----------



## jeepthing

habanolover said:


> awesome work guys! :tu


oh chiiiiit


----------



## Scardinoz

Habanolover said:


> Awesome work guys! :tu


And now it's time for the civilians to pay.


----------



## Tritones

jeepthing said:


> oh chiiiiit


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Juicestain

Count me in.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain


----------



## BigKev77

jeepthing said:


> oh chiiiiit


So eloquently put. :laugh:

I'm ready to blow something up!!!!!??


----------



## Johnny Rock




----------



## bigslowrock

You two should atleast have let the people get out thier bombs first. How they supposed to ship stuff out with no mailbox?!!?!?

think people think


----------



## Benaj85

WOW!
Bombing people that volunteer for a mass bombing! Genius!


----------



## StratSlinger

This is gonna be absolutely nuts. What's the over/under on total participants at this point? 87.5?

Looking forward to seeing the full extent of the damage when all's said and done!


----------



## cigar loco

HEY YOU !!!......if you haven't joined up what are you waiting for ?? :dunno:

Never bombed before???......theres no time like the present !!!









Be a part of Puff History !!!









Parliament Funkadelic - Give Up The Funk - Bing Videos NSFW !!


----------



## Johnny Rock

We need an ad out on the main page.

When the word gets out, anyone not on this bombing run will be sorry.

IDK, maybe a "Sorry I missed this Awesomeness" late entry should be assessed...double bombimg fee!!!! LOL


----------



## Tritones

Johnny Rock said:


> We need an ad out on the main page.


Yep, we sure do. I tried getting the attention of all the Mikes and Arizonans with a thread in the Bombs Section, but it turned into a danged dating service ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Aficionado82

I want in on this! :biggrin:


----------



## eyesack

Juicestain said:


> Count me in.
> 
> 1: Habanolover
> 2: Phager
> 3: Cypress
> 4: kRaZe15
> 5: J Daly
> 6: shuckins
> 7. smelvis
> 8. Jessejava187
> 9. Magicseven
> 10. cigar loco
> 11. Tritones
> 12. ckay
> 13. Thebayratt
> 14. Scardinoz
> 15: Tashaz
> 16: Magnate
> 17: EricF
> 18: Benaj85
> 19. fuente~fuente
> 20. Johnny Rock
> 21. Bigslowrock
> 22. Guitar7272
> 23. DeeSkank
> 24. Jenady
> 25. Wild 7EVEN
> 26. BigKev77
> 27. deep
> 28. JAZZMUNKEE
> 29. Grumpy1328
> 30: Stench
> 31. Bigtotoro
> 32. Son of Thor
> 33. Krish the Fish
> 34: Humidor Minister
> 35: harley33
> 36. Justy P
> 37. StratSlinger
> 38: PunchMan6
> 39: FiveStar
> 40. Seminole
> 41: Fiddlegrin
> 42: vwaaddict
> 43: havanajohn
> 44: Barefoot
> 45: zeavran1
> 46: Cigar Runner
> 47: ejgarnut
> 48: jeepthing
> 49: Lakeman
> 50: Bhxhhcz
> 51: johnmoss
> 52: tmajer15
> 53: Wlay1980
> 54: Blaylock
> 55: mlbar1153
> 56: Juicestain


57. eyesack

Damn, if it weren't for my facebook buddies I would have totally missed this.


----------



## treatneggy

Put me on the list, also.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy


----------



## Johnny Rock

Tritones said:


> Yep, we sure do. I tried getting the attention of all the Mikes and Arizonans with a thread in the Bombs Section, but it turned into a danged dating service ... :mrgreen:


Your just too damn famous, young and good looking Mike...LOL

One of us old ugly guys needs to paste something up on the front page...with the OP's permission of course...


----------



## Habanolover

Johnny Rock said:


> Your just to damn famous, young and good looking Mike...LOL
> 
> One of us old ugly guys needs to paste something up on the front page...with the OP's permission of course...


Let's keep it in the Bombs forum guys. I appreciate the thought but the mods have enough work moving other threads around and it would not be right to allow one promoting my thread to be in the wrong place.


----------



## Habanolover

Aficionado82 said:


> I want in on this! :biggrin:


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82


----------



## Adam

Damn skippy!

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam


----------



## smelvis

This is bigger than anything I have seen in my short time here, Jee willickers


----------



## CopGTP

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP



I'm in!!!!!


----------



## ckay

I like what I see!


----------



## kenelbow

Sounds fun!

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow


----------



## jeepthing

This ids gonna be so ugly LOL I can't wait


----------



## Aficionado82

This is definitely going to make national headlines :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Habanolover said:


> Let's keep it in the Bombs forum guys. I appreciate the thought but the mods have enough work moving other threads around and it would not be right to allow one promoting my thread to be in the wrong place.


Damn!


----------



## Jazzmunkee

eyesack said:


> 57. eyesack
> 
> Damn, if it weren't for my facebook buddies I would have totally missed this.


:mrgreen: YOU"RE WELCOME!!! I knew you wouldn't want to miss this.

Now everybody else. What are you waiting for?????? This is history in the making. Do you want your name in textbooks? Do you want your face on the side of a mountain? (That's a lot of faces on a bigg ass mountain) Are you men or mice??????


----------



## tmajer15

Now we're starting to roll.. lets keep it up


----------



## Jenady

shuckins said:


> told ya so...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 82
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 99
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0599 05
> 
> when we hit 75,3 more people will get bombed!





cigar loco said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0316 3369 08 :target:
> 9405 5036 9930 0316 3368 85 :target:
> 9405 5036 9930 0316 3368 92 :target: !!


9405 5036 9930 0318 1515 92 :smoke::smoke::smoke:

9405 5036 9930 0318 1515 85:smoke::smoke::smoke:

9405 5036 9930 0318 1515 78:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## tmajer15

Now Jenady is in on the surprise bombs.. awesome. 


P.S. Not that anyone cares, but I just ashed my Nub in a dark garage and it looks like an overflowing volcano. Thought it looked neat.


----------



## eyesack

Jazzmunkee said:


> :mrgreen: YOU"RE WELCOME!!! I knew you wouldn't want to miss this.
> 
> Now everybody else. What are you waiting for?????? This is history in the making. Do you want your name in textbooks? Do you want your face on the side of a mountain? (That's a lot of faces on a bigg ass mountain) Are you men or mice??????


I'm a troll. Level 80 Troll Hunter. lolol now let's PWN THIS NOOB! LEEROY STYLE!


----------



## fiddlegrin

Holy Boppin Beernutz!!

So now you Mad Gents are sniping moving targets?!!

Yikes!!!

Kudos Sirs!!! :usa2:

.



Jenady said:


> 9405 5036 9930 03181 51592 :smoke::smoke::smoke:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 03181 51585:smoke::smoke::smoke:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 03181 51578:smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## phager

eyesack said:


> I'm a troll. Level 80 Troll Hunter. lolol now let's PWN THIS NOOB! LEEROY STYLE!


Loktar Ogar! For The Horde!

Dammit, Issac, why'd you have to realease my inner geek?

And yes, this newb will be Pwned, and in great style!


----------



## Mante

:BS!!!!!!! _For The Emperor!!!!!_









LMAO!!! :focus:


----------



## Hawnted

How did I miss this thread until now?

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted


----------



## Adam

For the Alliance...

And let the bombings commence!!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey

I'm in as well!


----------



## Tritones

Ahhh - good! We have some cowbell!


----------



## bhxhhcz

Sweet Jesus... This is getting HUGE!!! I almost feel bad for the recipient.


----------



## shannensmall

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall

I'm all in. Left scratching my head on how I missed this thread.


----------



## Habanolover

This has gotten much larger than I ever expected. I am very happy that all of you have chosen to participate.

With that said, when we get ready to send let's blow the %*#!ers head off! :mrgreen:


----------



## Aficionado82

Habanolover said:


> This has gotten much larger than I ever expected. I am very happy that all of you have chosen to participate.
> 
> With that said, when we get ready to send let's blow the %*#!ers head off! :mrgreen:


Wait till this person sees the fleet of delivery trucks coming down their way :lol:


----------



## Aficionado82

I think this picture puts it into perspective :lol:


----------



## Habanolover

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown


----------



## asmartbull

i'm in.....................


----------



## Habanolover

asmartbull said:


> i'm in.....................


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull


----------



## Scardinoz

We've got a lot of men volunteering here. Shoot, I haven't seen this many boots on the ground since I was at Cavendar's.


----------



## eggopp

I cant help on this run as im going to be away for a while, would love to get involved in another future run though. Postage from the UK to the US can take up to 14 days too.


----------



## Habanolover

eggopp said:


> I cant help on this run as im going to be away for a while, would love to get involved in another future run though. Postage from the UK to the US can take up to 14 days too.


No problem Steve. I think this brother is going to be well taken care of. :mrgreen:


----------



## eyesack

phager said:


> Loktar Ogar! For The Horde!
> 
> Dammit, Issac, why'd you have to realease my inner geek?
> 
> And yes, this newb will be Pwned, and in great style!


HEHE Pat! Good stuff man!  Taz'Dingo!



Tashaz said:


> :BS!!!!!!! _For The Emperor!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! :focus:


Bwahaha idk what that game is, maybe i can come pwn u in it tho :mn



Adam said:


> For the Alliance...
> 
> And let the bombings commence!!!!


Well, at least we can agree on one thing, to bomb the "Halaa" outta him! Muwahahaha i just made a terrrrrrrible joke. Someone permaban me lolz!


----------



## Adam

No, we can agree on two things. That was a terrrrrrrrible joke. :mrgreen:



eyesack said:


> HEHE Pat! Good stuff man!  Taz'Dingo!
> 
> Bwahaha idk what that game is, maybe i can come pwn u in it tho :mn
> 
> Well, at least we can agree on one thing, to bomb the "Halaa" outta him! Muwahahaha i just made a terrrrrrrible joke. Someone permaban me lolz!


----------



## Habanolover




----------



## UGA07

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07

hone: Count me in!


----------



## cigar loco

shuckins said:


> told ya so...lol
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 82
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 99
> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0599 05
> 
> when we hit 75,3 more people will get bombed!


Great going puffers !!......just 7 more till another round of bonus bombs !!

Come on people my trigger finger starting to itch !! :eyebrows:


----------



## fiddlegrin

*Holy-Moly___!!!!!!!!*

This is getting completely out of hand! :nono:

and you know I _dig_ that about Yall!!! :nod:


----------



## Hawnted

LOL! This is the only place I know where a list of people bombing someone, gets bombed. This is like Inception! Nested bombing runs!


----------



## Adam

Anyone think we might all be on a gov't watch list because of this? lol


----------



## Tritones

Adam said:


> Anyone think we might all be on a gov't watch list because of this? lol


No, that only happens over on the pipe forums - something about the words "pipe" and "bomb" in the same message gets ATF's attention. :usa:


----------



## Aficionado82

Adam said:


> Anyone think we might all be on a gov't watch list because of this? lol


If anything, this site is helping keep the USPS in business :biggrin:


----------



## kRaZe15

Tritones said:


> No, that only happens over on the pipe forums - something about the words "pipe" and "bomb" in the same message gets ATF's attention. :usa:


you think we got their attention now? hahaha


----------



## Tritones

kRaZe15 said:


> you think we got their attention now? hahaha


Nope - the American flag smiley protects us. :usa: :usa2:

:focus: (in a lame attempt to protect myself)

More than 68 Puffers have looked at this thread, I'm sure! Sign up! You know you want to! Years from now you'll regret missing the opportunity to utterly demolish some poor soul!


----------



## Scardinoz

shuckins said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0317 0598 82





cigar loco said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0316 3369 08


When I saw this I just said to my wife, "You may want to crawl into the bathtub with Cara [our 2 month old daughter] and pull the mattress over yourselves. This could be bad."


----------



## The Waco Kid

Scardinoz said:


> When I saw this I just said to my wife, "You may want to crawl into the bathtub with Cara [our 2 month old daughter] and pull the mattress over yourselves. This could be bad."


heh. Looks like they're homing in on ya. When do you get home? I'm gonna pop a drink and watch - I can see the sky over Conroe from my back deck.


----------



## Scardinoz

Lakeman said:


> heh. Looks like they're homing in on ya. When do you get home? I'm gonna pop a drink and watch - I can see the sky over Conroe from my back deck.


It looks like another late night tonight. I probably get home around 8:30-9:00. At that time the apartment office will be closed. :doh:

Maybe I can get my wife to grab them.

...unless she's hunkered down in the tub.


----------



## Tritones

Scardinoz said:


> When I saw this I just said to my wife, "You may want to crawl into the bathtub with Cara [our 2 month old daughter] and pull the mattress over yourselves. This could be bad."


:shocked: Ooooooh - can't wait to see the damage - be sure to have a news crew standing by! :biggrin1:


----------



## Scardinoz

I cried but these were no tears of mourning.

If I am shown this level of generosity from only two brothers of the leaf, what cigarnage awaits this poor man?


----------



## Tritones

Scardinoz said:


> If I am shown this level of generosity from only two brothers of the leaf, what cigarnage awaits this poor man?


That could be someone's new signature.


----------



## Jenady

Scardinoz said:


> When I saw this I just said to my wife, "You may want to crawl into the bathtub with Cara [our 2 month old daughter] and pull the mattress over yourselves. This could be bad."


Zach you might want to check this list as well.

9405 5036 9930 0318 1515 92 :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:

9405 5036 9930 0318 1515 85:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:

9405 5036 9930 0318 1515 78:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:

If we can get a few more to sign up it happens again.


----------



## marked

Can a newb contribute to this catastrophic clusterbomb? If so, add my name to the list!


----------



## Scardinoz

Jenady said:


> Zach you might want to check this list as well.
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0318 1515 92 :smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0318 1515 85:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0318 1515 78:smoke2::smoke2::smoke2:
> 
> If we can get a few more to sign up it happens again.


Miserere nobis! Men, this sort of recklessness is not sustainable!


----------



## Tritones

Scardinoz said:


> Miserere nobis! Men, this sort of recklessness is not sustainable!


Of course it is! Tobacco can always be grown, harvested, cured, aged, rolled, shipped, bought, inserted into the payload of a bomb and dropped on your house! Emminently sustainable! arty:


----------



## Habanolover

marked said:


> Can a newb contribute to this catastrophic clusterbomb? If so, add my name to the list!


Certainly!

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked


----------



## smelvis

Good Lord!! Donnie you know how to throw a party dude


----------



## Johnny Rock

Looking like we may make 75 by weeks end.

Great idea Donnie, this is history in the making.

Way to go guys, anybody not signed up, please do. You won't regret it.


----------



## shuckins

one of the next 3 bombs will be going to one of these guys:

70.
71.
72.
73.
74.
75.

that's a 1 in 6 chance of getting bombed by 3 people just for bombing 1 person! so stop waiting,sign up,and be a part of PUFF history!!


----------



## DeeSkank

shuckins said:


> one of the next 3 bombs will be going to one of these guys:
> 
> 70.
> 71.
> 72.
> 73.
> 74.
> 75.
> 
> that's a 1 in 6 chance of getting bombed by 3 people just for bombing 1 person! so stop waiting,sign up,and be a part of PUFF history!!


Good call Ron! :tu
This is going to be chaos!


----------



## Tritones

I went down my friends list and PMd everyone who hadn't yet signed up. That added a few names, and I don't have a really long friends list like some of you have.

Maybe worth a try if you haven't already! :bounce:


----------



## shuckins

when we hit 80,i think i'll send one of these to big poppa


----------



## jeepthing

shuckins said:


> when we hit 80,i think i'll send one of these to big poppa


OH Hell Yea LOL


----------



## teedles915

Alright boys, sign me up!!!!!!


----------



## smelvis

shuckins said:


> when we hit 80,i think i'll send one of these to big poppa


That's bribery

I like it lol, I still have the one you gave me, yes I am saving it.


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> That's bribery
> 
> I like it lol, I still have the one you gave me, yes I am saving it.


Dave - tell the truth - you _lost it_ somewhere in that tobacco universe you call a stash!


----------



## smelvis

Oh no it's front and center so I can stare at it all night in my little ol humi.


----------



## Mante

I'm hiding when they start bombing the bombers. I've seen this before & it aint pretty.


----------



## Johnny Rock

shuckins said:


> when we hit 80,i think i'll send one of these to big poppa


I'm trying to turn 3 '07 Siglo VI's into my own Gran Reservas. Think I got a shot??


----------



## shuckins

Johnny Rock said:


> I'm trying to turn 3 '07 Siglo VI's into my own Gran Reservas. Think I got a shot??


i've been smoking the behike 54's,and i think in a few years,they are going to be better than the gran reserva...


----------



## Habanolover

shuckins said:


> i've been smoking the behike 54's,and i think in a few years,they are going to be better than the gran reserva...


I have been hearing the Behikes are outstanding. I may have to place a small order in a month or two if finances allow it. :tu


----------



## bhxhhcz

Habanolover said:


> I have been hearing the Behikes are outstanding. I may have to place a small order in a month or two if finances allow it. :tu


I too have been waiting to pull the trigger on a small batch. Man, if only I could hit the powerball...


----------



## Mhouser7

Somewhere I lost count :chk.... but sign me up!


----------



## bigslowrock

shuckins said:


> one of the next 3 bombs will be going to one of these guys:
> 
> 70.
> 71.
> 72.
> 73.
> 74.
> 75.
> 
> that's a 1 in 6 chance of getting bombed by 3 people just for bombing 1 person! so stop waiting,sign up,and be a part of PUFF history!!


I would like to withdraw my name from the bombing.

.....

ok sign me up, throw me at the back of the line :bounce::bounce:


----------



## ckay

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7


----------



## Habanolover

Mhouser7 said:


> Somewhere I lost count :chk.... but sign me up!


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7


----------



## teedles915

teedles915 said:


> Alright boys, sign me up!!!!!!


Hey Donnie I think you missed me, what did I ever do to you?????:lalala:


----------



## ckay

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915


----------



## woodted

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted


----------



## saigon68

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68


----------



## denarok

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok

Count me in! This looks like fun


----------



## Scardinoz

Alright, ladies. All we need is one more enlistee and we'll have... well... a lot.


----------



## Habanolover

*This is sick!

***NSFW***






I love it!*


----------



## cigar loco

_Get up, come on get down with the sickness !!!
You mother get up come on get down with the sickness !!!!
You [email protected]&*er get up come on get down with the sickness !!!!
Madness is the gift, that has been given to us all !!!_


----------



## bigslowrock

oh well, guess we couldnt make it to 75


----------



## Humidor Minister

This is going to be destruction of legendary proportion. :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::dude:


----------



## Habanolover

bigslowrock said:


> oh well, guess we couldnt make it to 75


We still have a few more days to go! :tu

Think positive! :mrgreen:


----------



## Scardinoz

If I send out two can I be #75 as well?


----------



## Habanolover

Scardinoz said:


> If I send out two can I be #75 as well?


LOL Nice try.

If it worked that way I would sign up until it was 80 just to get that Grand Reserva. :r


----------



## Tritones

Habanolover said:


> LOL Nice try.
> 
> If it worked that way I would sign up until it was 80 just to get that Grand Reserva. :r


And the problem with that would be ... ?


----------



## The Waco Kid

So I'm pretty new here - is this a record of some sort? Seems massive to me.


----------



## commonsenseman

Am I too late to sign up for this one?

Been a while since I bombed anybody.


----------



## Adam

Woohoo! There's 75!


----------



## Habanolover

commonsenseman said:


> Am I too late to sign up for this one?
> 
> Been a while since I bombed anybody.


Welcome aboard Jeff!

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman


----------



## Johnny Rock

Wohoooo, only 5 more to go for Donnies GR...:whoo::smoke2:


----------



## Mhouser7

Adam said:


> Woohoo! There's 75!


:beerchug::bl


----------



## Mante

Sickness? I'm DOWN!!!!
:dude::dude::dude: :dude::dude::dude: :dude::dude::dude: :dude::dude::dude:


----------



## Habanolover

Making PUFF history right here folks! :tu


----------



## skiswitch6

The poor confused mailman..


----------



## Adam

Lol. He'll need a separate truck. Let's hope he doesn't have a walking route. :bowl:



skiswitch6 said:


> The poor confused mailman..


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Someone is gonna get nerded on! Im in! but i will be out of town on the launch date so mine may be late or i can send it to someone to send out for me on the launch date.


----------



## Habanolover

ninjaturtlenerd said:


> Someone is gonna get nerded on! Im in! but i will be out of town on the launch date so mine may be late or i can send it to someone to send out for me on the launch date.


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd


----------



## Adam

Habanolover said:


> 1: Habanolover
> 75: commonsenseman
> 78: ninjaturtlenerd


Trying to cheat your way to 80, eh? :tsk:


----------



## Habanolover

Adam said:


> Trying to cheat your way to 80, eh? :tsk:


Drats, foiled again! :r


----------



## Mante

Habanolover said:


> Drats, foiled again! :r


LMAO..... :caked:


----------



## Humidor Minister

The delivery










The aftermath


----------



## Johnny Rock

Humidor Minister said:


> The aftermath


Bozo the Clown Bomb???


----------



## Habanolover

Johnny Rock said:


> Bozo the Clown Bomb???


NOPE


----------



## Tritones

Habanolover said:


> NOPE


'Cause what do we know, childrens? Homey don't play dat!


----------



## Benaj85

Are we gonna make 100?


----------



## gahdzila

OH MY GAWD! This is unbelievable. I've GOT to see this through. Count me in.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila


----------



## shannensmall

This lucky basterd isn't going to know what to do with himself.


----------



## Tritones

Jeez- how did it take so long for Gahdzila to get on board????


----------



## ckay

This is absolutely insane.


----------



## fiddlegrin

*O-M-G!!!!!!!!!!!! 77?!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:faint:


----------



## shuckins

Benaj85 said:


> Are we gonna make 100?


no telling what will happen when we do!!


----------



## Benaj85

HAHA! way to be subtle Ron!


----------



## marked

Habanolover said:


> 69: marked


I derive a perverse, immature pleasure from hitting the list in this spot.


----------



## PunchMan6

OK seriously guys, this is history in the making and Im so honored to be a part of it, so let's hit 100 and then drop this mega-bomb on this poor, unweary soul, he sooooo deserves it!!!

eace:

- D


----------



## phager

PunchMan6 said:


> OK seriously guys, this is history in the making and Im so honored to be a part of it, so let's hit 100 and then drop this mega-bomb on this poor, unweary soul, he sooooo deserves it!!!
> 
> eace:
> 
> - D


+ eleventy billion! 

Seriously, great show to everyone who's signed up thus far! I've been pushing for this to break 100, and we're soooooo close to doing it! No matter what, I'm sure this has to be some kind of record, if nothing else, than for number of mail carriers required to make one delivery :rotfl:


----------



## dubgeek

I'm in! Epic bombing! :whoo:


----------



## shuckins

getting closer donnie!

can't ya just taste it...


----------



## slclift

This is unbelievable! Everytime I get on here I am shocked by the amount of people that are part of this. It almost leaves me speechless. AMAZING!


----------



## cigar loco

Who else wants to run with the pack ???


----------



## Habanolover

I will update the list and send out the PMs when I get home later today. It is amazing the amount of good brothers we have here. Kudos to all! :tu

And yes Ron, I can almost taste it. :mrgreen:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Owww-Ooooooooo____!

I'm runnin with the Pack! :sing:




Oh ya! shing it wit me now___



I'm runnin with the Pack! :sing:


:woohoo: Hahahahahahaha!! :lol:


.


----------



## pakrat

Alright Donnie, add me to the list when you update it. :wave:


----------



## bazookajoe

Ok, if I read everything right the total is 79 and I want Donnie to have that cigar so I'm in.

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe


----------



## Habanolover

dubgeek said:


> I'm in! Epic bombing! :whoo:





pakrat said:


> Alright Donnie, add me to the list when you update it. :wave:


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe


----------



## Habanolover

PMs have been sent to the last few brothers to sign up. If you have not received a PM from me concerning this then please let me know. Looking like the launch date is set for Aug 26th.


----------



## Johnny Rock

bazookajoe said:


> Ok, if I read everything right the total is 79 and I want Donnie to have that cigar so I'm in.
> 
> 80: bazookajoe


----------



## tmajer15

The MMA is cocked, locked and ready to rock.


----------



## Mante

tmajer15 said:


> The MMA is cocked, locked and ready to rock.


How do you manage to "Cock" a mixed martial artist? Thats gonna hurt methinks!


----------



## unsafegraphics

Oh wow! I just got back onto Puff and I see THIS!!!

Please tell me I'm not too late to sign on! This joker is itching to do a little damage!


----------



## bigslowrock

unsafegraphics said:


> Oh wow! I just got back onto Puff and I see THIS!!!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not too late to sign on! This joker is itching to do a little damage!


Still plenty of time to join


----------



## unsafegraphics

bigslowrock said:


> Still plenty of time to join


----------



## Habanolover

unsafegraphics said:


> Oh wow! I just got back onto Puff and I see THIS!!!
> 
> Please tell me I'm not too late to sign on! This joker is itching to do a little damage!


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics


----------



## tmajer15

Tashaz said:


> How do you manage to "Cock" a mixed martial artist? Thats gonna hurt methinks!


Them MMA guys do a lot of rolling around on the floor. One small slip and OOPS...


----------



## PunchMan6

bazookajoe said:


> Ok, if I read everything right the total is 79 and I want Donnie to have that cigar so I'm in.
> 
> 80: bazookajoe


hey did I miss something??? What kinda cigar is Donnie gonna get if we hit 80??? This thread is moving too fast for me...:hippie:


----------



## Jenady

PunchMan6 said:


> hey did I miss something??? What kinda cigar is Donnie gonna get if we hit 80??? This thread is moving too fast for me...:hippie:


Cohiba Gran Reserva from Shuckins.


----------



## tmajer15

Jenady said:


> Cohiba Gran Reserva from Shuckins.


Nice..


----------



## Rp15x

Poor guy....His house and all of his surrounding neighbors will be in for a big surprise!! That city will be up in smoke shortly!! (pun intended) lmaoooo...

Wish i could join, but i dont meet the criteria yet. Soon enough i will be!! Keep up the great work guys!! :thumb:


----------



## vwaaddict

Habanolover said:


> PMs have been sent to the last few brothers to sign up. If you have not received a PM from me concerning this then please let me know. Looking like the launch date is set for Aug 26th.


Donnie I didn't get the PM!


----------



## Habanolover

vwaaddict said:


> Donnie I didn't get the PM!


You have now! :tu


----------



## PunchMan6

tmajer15 said:


> Nice..


Ahhh, very nice!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock

Rp15x said:


> Poor guy....His house and all of his surrounding neighbors will be in for a big surprise!! That city will be up in smoke shortly!! (pun intended) lmaoooo...
> 
> Wish i could join, but i dont meet the criteria yet. Soon enough i will be!! Keep up the great work guys!! :thumb:


PM Donnie. If you can PM, you might be good to go:dunno:


----------



## bigslowrock

Rp15x said:


> Wish i could join, but i dont meet the criteria yet. Soon enough i will be!! Keep up the great work guys!! :thumb:


you can join.


----------



## cigar loco

adam said:


> woohoo! There's 75!


9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 25
9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 32
9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 49


----------



## Hawnted

cigar loco said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 49


More nested bombings! :banana:


----------



## Mante

Nested? I think more like the eagle is gonna be landed. LOL


----------



## Hawnted

Tashaz said:


> Nested? I think more like the eagle is gonna be landed. LOL


Your right. I guess nested was a tad understated! :rockon:


----------



## Jenady

cigar loco said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 49


9405 5036 9930 0321 7880 68
9405 5036 9930 0321 7880 44
9405 5036 9930 0321 7880 51


----------



## Habanolover

Rp15x said:


> Wish i could join, but i dont meet the criteria yet. Soon enough i will be!! Keep up the great work guys!! :thumb:


1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## Habanolover

Guys, fire away. I would like for all of the packages to be on their way by Thursday. Also, please copy the list and put your DC# beside your name.

This should be fun to see! :mrgreen:

PS - If you have any questions please PM them to me.


----------



## asmartbull

Fire in the hole....

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## Tritones

YouTube - Beginning of the End movie trailer

NOTE: Mention of a particular city and/or presentation of images of grasshoppers are purely coincidental and should not be taken too literally.

Perhaps.

Final edit note: @&#*%&$#%$%&$&!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't figure out how to embed.


----------



## Adam

Tritones said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> [MEDIA=youtube]uqVL8blr-rw[/MEDIA]
> 
> NOTE: Mention of a particular city and/or presentation of images of grasshoppers are purely coincidental and should not be taken too literally.
> 
> Perhaps.


AAGGGrrrrhhhHHHHHHGGGGGrrrhhrRRRrHH!!!!!!

My eyes can't take the code!!!!! :faint2:


----------



## Tritones

Adam said:


> AAGGGrrrrhhhHHHHHHGGGGGrrrhhrRRRrHH!!!!!!
> 
> My eyes can't take the code!!!!! :faint2:


Sorry - trying to figure out the embed process - pasting the embed code from YouTube didn't work, so I tried inserting it every which way I could think of.

As you can see, I never got it right. FAIL! :mmph:


----------



## Adam

Tritones said:


> Sorry - trying to figure out the embed process - pasting the embed code from YouTube didn't work, so I tried inserting it every which way I could think of.
> 
> As you can see, I never got it right. FAIL! :mmph:


Lol. My job of giving me people crap is the best job I've ever had. Now to figure out how to get paid for it...


----------



## shuckins

cigar loco said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 25
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 32
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 9896 49





Jenady said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0321 7880 68
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 7880 44
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 7880 51


3 for reaching 75:

9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 08
9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 15
9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 39

the gr for donnie for reaching 80:

9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 22

and then it dawned on me that i had been presented with a golden opportunity. the chance to do something unheard of and probably never before attempted. yep you guessed it!

i'm bombing the bombers that bombed the bombers that are bombing the bombee:

9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 46
9405 5036 9930 0322 1664 38

thanks for joining in everybody!!


----------



## Habanolover

shuckins said:


> and then it dawned on me that i had been presented with a golden opportunity. the chance to do something unheard of and probably never before attempted. yep you guessed it!
> 
> i'm bombing the bombers that bombed the bombers that are bombing the bombee:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 46
> 9405 5036 9930 0322 1664 38
> 
> thanks for joining in everybody!!


You are a sick man Ron! :r


----------



## Habanolover

Tritones said:


> Sorry - trying to figure out the embed process - pasting the embed code from YouTube didn't work, so I tried inserting it every which way I could think of.
> 
> As you can see, I never got it right. FAIL! :mmph:


Take this part of the URL: uqVL8blr-rw and paste it in between these [*youtube][/youtube] (without the asterisk of course) and it will embed the video. Like this [*youtube]uqVL8blr-rw[/youtube]


----------



## Adam

Shuckins is a gangster, lol.


----------



## kenelbow

shuckins said:


> i'm bombing the bombers that bombed the bombers that are bombing the bombee:


What surprised me most is that I was actually able to follow the logic of that statement!


----------



## Tritones

Habanolover said:


> Take this part of the URL: uqVL8blr-rw and paste it in between these [*youtube][/youtube] (without the asterisk of course) and it will embed the video. Like this [*youtube]uqVL8blr-rw[/youtube]


Thanks - I even searched out the thread on how to embed video. It turned into a bunch of posts of embedded video without any instructions! When I right-clicked the videos and copied embed info, it was just the embed code from youtube.

So, I do not take _full_ responsibility for the previous FAIL!


----------



## Hawnted

shuckins said:


> i'm bombing the bombers that bombed the bombers that are bombing the bombee:


I should have paid more attention in school :faint2:


----------



## cigar loco

WTH, Ron !!!!!....:spank:

1: Habanolover
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x[/QUOTE]


----------



## Habanolover

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915[/QUOTE]
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## Hawnted

I really hope the bombee takes pics of his front door when we hit him...


----------



## Adam

Duck and Cover!!!

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.............0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## Tritones

... And the sky was darkened by the sheer numbers of missiles in the air. Each was aimed with pitiless, pinpoint accuracy. And none of them took any account of the inevitable destruction which soon they, by the hands of those who launched them, would surely inflict upon a poor resident of the earth passing below their merciless, unstoppable flight ...


----------



## Adam

I can just picture a flatbed truck showing up at the door and dumping the whole load on the doorstep with an annoyed postal worker at the wheel, lol.


----------



## Jenady

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## Mhouser7

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## Adam

Just making sure my # doesn't get lost in the fold.

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## Benaj85

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## tmajer15

shuckins said:


> 3 for reaching 75:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 08
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 15
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 39
> 
> the gr for donnie for reaching 80:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 22
> 
> and then it dawned on me that i had been presented with a golden opportunity. the chance to do something unheard of and probably never before attempted. yep you guessed it!
> 
> i'm bombing the bombers that bombed the bombers that are bombing the bombee:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 46
> 9405 5036 9930 0322 1664 38
> 
> thanks for joining in everybody!!


bombing the bombers that bombed the bombers that are..... hang on I have to write this down and get out a calculater to figure that out.

GOT IT... wait Shuckins in bombing himself now!!


----------



## The Waco Kid

Storming the gates!










1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## Johnny Rock

Click on the video, then the link, not embed enabled 

My DC# will be up tomorrow


----------



## Mhouser7

9 massive Bombs on day 1, this is going to be carnage! ray:

ainkiller: :help:


----------



## bigslowrock

still time for people to jump in. Noobs are more than welcome to join!!


----------



## denarok

shuckins said:


> 3 for reaching 75:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 08
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 15
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 39
> 
> the gr for donnie for reaching 80:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 22
> 
> and then it dawned on me that i had been presented with a golden opportunity. the chance to do something unheard of and probably never before attempted. yep you guessed it!
> 
> i'm bombing the bombers that bombed the bombers that are bombing the bombee:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0321 8137 46
> 9405 5036 9930 0322 1664 38
> 
> thanks for joining in everybody!!


Wow all I can say LOL

History in making for entire thread!


----------



## phager

Man oh man, is it going to be a rough week to be a mail carrier!! Eagerly awaiting the damage reports!

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## OtownStillerFan

Forgive my ignorance but I'm new to Puff & to the "Bombing Scene". Benaj85 (#18 on the list) sent me the info. I definately want to take part in this. Do I just send everything there and I'm "in"?



phager said:


> Man oh man, is it going to be a rough week to be a mail carrier!! Eagerly awaiting the damage reports!
> 
> 1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
> 2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
> 3: Cypress
> 4: kRaZe15
> 5: J Daly
> 6: shuckins
> 7. smelvis
> 8. Jessejava187
> 9. Magicseven
> 10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
> 11. Tritones
> 12. ckay
> 13. Thebayratt
> 14. Scardinoz
> 15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
> 16: Magnate
> 17: EricF
> 18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
> 19. fuente~fuente
> 20. Johnny Rock
> 21. Bigslowrock
> 22. Guitar7272
> 23. DeeSkank
> 24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
> 25. Wild 7EVEN
> 26. BigKev77
> 27. deep
> 28. JAZZMUNKEE
> 29. Grumpy1328
> 30: Stench
> 31. Bigtotoro
> 32. Son of Thor
> 33. Krish the Fish
> 34: Humidor Minister
> 35: harley33
> 36. Justy P
> 37. StratSlinger
> 38: PunchMan6
> 39: FiveStar
> 40. Seminole
> 41: Fiddlegrin
> 42: vwaaddict
> 43: havanajohn
> 44: Barefoot
> 45: zeavran1
> 46: Cigar Runner
> 47: ejgarnut
> 48: jeepthing
> 49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
> 50: Bhxhhcz
> 51: johnmoss
> 52: tmajer15
> 53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
> 54: Blaylock
> 55: mlbar1153
> 56: Juicestain
> 57. eyesack
> 58. treatneggy
> 59: Aficionado82
> 60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
> 61. CopGTP
> 62. kenelbow
> 63. Hawnted
> 64: baddddmonkey
> 65. shannensmall
> 66: piperdown
> 67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
> 68: UGA07
> 69: marked
> 70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
> 71: teedles915
> 72: Woodted
> 73: saigon68
> 74: denarok
> 75: commonsenseman
> 76: ninjaturtlenerd
> 77: gahdzila
> 78: dubgeek
> 79: pakrat
> 80: bazookajoe
> 81: unsafegraphics
> 82: Rp15x


----------



## gahdzila

OtownStillerFan said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I'm new to Puff & to the "Bombing Scene". Benaj85 (#18 on the list) sent me the info. I definately want to take part in this. Do I just send everything there and I'm "in"?


Put your name on the list (copy and paste it), and fire away. Add your delivery confirmation number to the list after the bomb flies!

Mine should go out tomorrow!


----------



## grumpy1328

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x


----------



## grumpy1328

First attack initiated, with another to come tomorrow!
Let the carnage be complete!!!


----------



## OtownStillerFan

Thanks. Every day is a learning day here on Puff.com!

Love the Username & Avatar Pic!!



gahdzila said:


> Put your name on the list (copy and paste it), and fire away. Add your delivery confirmation number to the list after the bomb flies!
> 
> Mine should go out tomorrow!


----------



## OtownStillerFan

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan


----------



## Mante

OtownStillerFan said:


> 83: OtownStillerFan


Nicely done Alan, welcome to the carnage! :smoke::lever:


----------



## Johnny Rock

: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan


----------



## kenelbow

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan


----------



## shuckins

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan


----------



## PunchMan6

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan


----------



## OtownStillerFan

Grassy Ass!



Tashaz said:


> Nicely done Alan, welcome to the carnage! :smoke::lever:


----------



## OtownStillerFan

Wish I could add a cool picture, but I'm still too new to add fun stuff. 

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Tritones

Firing sequence complete. Tritones confirms launch. Repeat ... Tritones confirms launch. Bird is away.

God help us all ...

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## OtownStillerFan

My status is so lame I can't even reply to PMs. 

I got the info Habanolover. I'll PM you in a few days when I'm a big boy on this site.


----------



## bhxhhcz

Muhhahwhahahahahaha.... I feel sorry for your mailbox...



1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434 
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## smelvis

I'm home sick again today so will try and get mine out tomorrow, sorry


----------



## Adam

smelvis said:


> I'm home sick again today so will try and get mine out tomorrow, sorry


Sorry to hear that Dave. Feel better soon!


----------



## slclift

The next few days should be interesting. I can't wait to see the damage done. This is truly amazing.


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> I'm home sick again today so will try and get mine out tomorrow, sorry


Dave, no worries. If you need to extend past the deadline that is fine. You just take care of yourself so that you get to feeling better!


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Guy's, me too,


----------



## bhxhhcz

smelvis said:


> Thanks Guy's, me too,


Hey man, get feeling better soon. ainkiller:


----------



## Hawnted

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434 
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Habanolover

OtownStillerFan said:


> My status is so lame I can't even reply to PMs.
> 
> I got the info Habanolover. I'll PM you in a few days when I'm a big boy on this site.


:r No worries bro. As long as you got the intel then we are all good. :tu


----------



## jeepthing

smelvis said:


> I'm home sick again today so will try and get mine out tomorrow, sorry


Get well soon bro


----------



## jeepthing

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434 
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616

*Hoosierbomb away :smoke:*


----------



## zeavran1

It was nice knowing you!!

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434 
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> I'm home sick again today so will try and get mine out tomorrow, sorry


Relax and recuperate, Dave - get better soon!


----------



## Johnny Rock

smelvis said:


> I'm home sick again today so will try and get mine out tomorrow, sorry


Feel better Dave, relax and don't worry. Hope you can still enjoy your cigars.:smoke2:


----------



## phager

smelvis said:


> I'm home sick again today so will try and get mine out tomorrow, sorry


I hope you feel better soon, Dave! With this level of destruction, it's probably better if it's spaced out some, I sure don't want the death of an innocent mail carrier on my consciouseep:!


----------



## dubgeek

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## slclift

Dave I don't know you very well, but still yet I hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## vwaaddict

I picked up some extra goodies today and hopefully will be shipping tomorrow.


----------



## phager

I didn't make it to the PO today. I realized my mailers were still looking a little light, so I had to get more stuff to put in them  After all, you got to get you moneys worth out of those flat rate boxes, am I right? :rotfl: :evil:


----------



## PunchMan6

Dave, please get urself feeling better, if not just for the sake of bombing people!!!LOL...seriously feel better brother, no one likes to be sick!!!!:hug:


----------



## bhxhhcz

phager said:


> I didn't make it to the PO today. I realized my mailers were still looking a little light, so I had to get more stuff to put in them  After all, you got to get you moneys worth out of those flat rate boxes, am I right? :rotfl: :evil:


The lady who handled my package said that she didn't think it was all going to fit in there... no pun intended. I had to prove to her that my sticks would fit in her box. :thumb:


----------



## Johnny Rock

23 of 83 Sorties deployed and on their way...counting.

Gentlemen, start your engines!!!!!


----------



## Adam

Fer sher. The hurt is gunna start pretty soon!

MEDICCC!!!!!!


----------



## Tritones

"Another Mass Bombing - Gauging Interest"

So, has anyone figured out yet whether or not there's any interest in this? :dizzy:


----------



## Mante

Tritones said:


> "Another Mass Bombing - Gauging Interest"
> 
> So, has anyone figured out yet whether or not there's any interest in this? :dizzy:


No interest whatsoever is what I'm seeing. Bloody stuck up mob of brothers here. This is why I dont spend much time here and post very little. Selfish bastages!







:mischief::closed_2:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Tritones said:


> "Another Mass Bombing - Gauging Interest"
> 
> So, has anyone figured out yet whether or not there's any interest in this? :dizzy:


_....Next to being witty, the best thing is being able to *quote* another's *wit*._


----------



## Tritones

Tashaz said:


> This is why I dont spend much time here and post very little.


Me, neither, as evidenced by the "Top Posters" box on the home page - Tashaz 21, Tritones 19 (now 20). :fencing:


----------



## Mante

Tritones said:


> Me, neither, as evidenced by the "Top Posters" box on the home page - Tashaz 21, Tritones 19 (now 20). :fencing:


I saw that. It's only because Tony's fingers are broken or some such. LMAO:smoke:


----------



## marked

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## marked

That looks like about 30% of the devastation in the air now.

*"Our arrows shall blot out the sun!"*

*"Then we shall smoke in the shade!"*

(...or something like that)


----------



## bigslowrock

Tritones said:


> "Another Mass Bombing - Gauging Interest"
> 
> So, has anyone figured out yet whether or not there's any interest in this? :dizzy:


if there was any interest, we would be at 100 bombers. Maybe we should change the title to Epic Bombing this week, get you ass in here.


----------



## Hawnted

Can't wait to see pics of our carnage!


----------



## gahdzila

"My prediction? _PAIN._"










1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 *I PITY THE FOOL!*
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## phager

I predict we'll see something like this in the next couple of days









And a little taste of what's coming:

So much pain, it don't fit in one box  By far my biggest bomb to date!


----------



## Mante

And just for good measure!

"Thank you for the order you placed at Heartfelt Industries.

Your order was shipped to you on 08/25/2010 via U.S. Postal Service Priority"

DC : 9101805213907507532512

LMAO. :evil::evil::evil:


----------



## FiveStar

And they're off! Final pieces to the device are being assembled on my end. I'll launch on Thursday!


----------



## bigslowrock

Tashaz said:


> And just for good measure!
> 
> "Thank you for the order you placed at Heartfelt Industries.
> 
> Your order was shipped to you on 08/25/2010 via U.S. Postal Service Priority"
> 
> DC : 9101805213907507532512
> 
> LMAO. :evil::evil::evil:


I hope thats like 10 pounds of beads


----------



## smelvis

I'm boxed and will ship to the poor guy in the morn.


----------



## phager

Tashaz said:


> And just for good measure!
> 
> "Thank you for the order you placed at Heartfelt Industries.
> 
> Your order was shipped to you on 08/25/2010 via U.S. Postal Service Priority"
> 
> DC : 9101805213907507532512
> 
> LMAO. :evil::evil::evil:


Good call, Warren! Beads, and lots of them, are going to be a must when this is all over!


----------



## DeeSkank

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## StratSlinger

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## jeepthing

I can almost feel the destruction


----------



## vwaaddict

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Dr. Nick

Wow! This one looks EPIC! I wish I had been around to sign up on this one, maybe next time. I've been MIA for the past 2 months or so.


----------



## Adam

Dr. Nick said:


> Wow! This one looks EPIC! I wish I had been around to sign up on this one, maybe next time. I've been MIA for the past 2 months or so.


Not too late Nick. Sign up and cause some pain!!


----------



## Johnny Rock

lane:The first sortie may be near to aquiring his target...time to take covereep:


----------



## kRaZe15

need to put some final touches on the devices and they will be out thursday....


----------



## bhxhhcz

... Muhahahahhaa.... Carnage is near.. Very near...


----------



## bazookajoe

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## unsafegraphics

*They're wheeling me off to the post office right now...!*










*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa*


----------



## fiddlegrin

Orinance launched, no dc numba needed.---- :evil:

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616[/QUOTE]


----------



## harley33

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## unsafegraphics

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
*81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!*
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Cigar Runner

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
*81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!*
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## smelvis

Done opcorn:



Cigar Runner said:


> 1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
> 2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
> 3: Cypress
> 4: kRaZe15
> 5: J Daly
> 6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
> 7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
> 8. Jessejava187
> 9. Magicseven
> 10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
> 11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
> 12. ckay
> 13. Thebayratt
> 14. Scardinoz
> 15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
> 16: Magnate
> 17: EricF
> 18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
> 19. fuente~fuente
> 20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
> 21. Bigslowrock
> 22. Guitar7272
> 23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
> 24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
> 25. Wild 7EVEN
> 26. BigKev77
> 27. deep
> 28. JAZZMUNKEE
> 29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
> 30: Stench
> 31. Bigtotoro
> 32. Son of Thor
> 33. Krish the Fish
> 34: Humidor Minister
> 35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
> 36. Justy P
> 37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
> 38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
> 39: FiveStar
> 40. Seminole
> 41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
> 42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
> 43: havanajohn
> 44: Barefoot
> 45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
> 46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
> 47: ejgarnut
> 48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
> 49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
> 50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
> 51: johnmoss
> 52: tmajer15
> 53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
> 54: Blaylock
> 55: mlbar1153
> 56: Juicestain
> 57. eyesack
> 58. treatneggy
> 59: Aficionado82
> 60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
> 61. CopGTP
> 62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
> 63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
> 64: baddddmonkey
> 65. shannensmall
> 66: piperdown
> 67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
> 68: UGA07
> 69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
> 70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
> 71: teedles915
> 72: Woodted
> 73: saigon68
> 74: denarok
> 75: commonsenseman
> 76: ninjaturtlenerd
> 77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
> 78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
> 79: pakrat
> 80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
> *81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!*
> 82: Rp15x
> 83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## slclift

By the way some of the DC #'s look, this guy should be very careful on his way home. He will be in for a long weekend. Good Luck buddy!


----------



## Tritones

I salute you, Mr. Has-no-idea-what's-gonna-hit-him-when-he-checks-his-mailbox-every-day-until-the-Shock-and-Awe-bombs-stop-falling-man!:drinking:opcorn::evil::smoke:


----------



## kenelbow

Tritones said:


> I salute you, Mr. Has-no-idea-what's-gonna-hit-him-when-he-checks-his-mailbox-every-day-until-the-Shock-and-Awe-bombs-stop-falling-man!:drinking:opcorn::evil::smoke:


What is this? A "real men of genius" commercial?


----------



## Adam

Tritones said:


> I salute you, Mr. Has-no-idea-what's-gonna-hit-him-when-he-checks-his-mailbox-every-day-until-the-Shock-and-Awe-bombs-stop-falling-man!:drinking:opcorn::evil::smoke:


Ha! No kidding! I'm betting there's a good week and a half of explosions heading his way.


----------



## ckay

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............*0309 3220 0001 9211 2131*
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## bhxhhcz

I almost feel bad.... :heh:hwell: There is nothing that can prepare you for what is about to happen.. I couldn't even imagine getting 80+ packages delivered in a weeks time that I wasn't expecting!


----------



## Tritones

kenelbow said:


> What is this? A "real men of genius" commercial?


More like a "doomed man of carnage" commercial!


----------



## kenelbow

Tritones said:


> More like a "doomed man of carnage" commercial!


Can we get the guy who sang "Eye of the Tiger" to sing that one too?


----------



## Jazzmunkee

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. *HOLY CRAP!*
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Habanolover

Looks like a few of the preliminary strikes have landed. You should always soften up your opponent before you start lobbing everything at him. :mrgreen:


----------



## Adam

Habanolover said:


> Looks like a few of the preliminary strikes have landed. You should always soften up your opponent before you start lobbing everything at him. :mrgreen:


Soften or beat to mush?


----------



## Habanolover

Adam said:


> Soften or beat to mush?


All is fair in love and war! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jazzmunkee

Habanolover said:


> Looks like a few of the preliminary strikes have landed. You should always soften up your opponent before you start lobbing everything at him. :mrgreen:


I'm still waiting for the poor soul to figure it out an post up. haha should be interesting.


----------



## Tritones

Habanolover said:


> All is fair in love and war! :mrgreen:


And nobody loves war like we do!


----------



## Habanolover

Tritones said:


> And nobody loves war like we do!


----------



## tmajer15

And...it's off!!

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. *HOLY CRAP!*
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## treatneggy

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. *HOLY CRAP!*
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94

59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Johnny Rock

I suspect that sometime between 8 - 9pm EST we should hear from the victim.

MOOHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Seminole

Bombs away!!! I'd love to be a fly on the wall in this post office!!!!

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. *HOLY CRAP!*
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Adam

The waiting for a reaction is the worst part!


----------



## bhxhhcz

every time I look at this thread, I can't control the evil laugh and grin that comes out...


----------



## StratSlinger

Adam said:


> The waiting for a reaction is the worst part!


+10000000


----------



## havanajohn

Gone!!!

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## tmajer15

I LOVE IT WHEN A PLAN COMES TOGETHER..


----------



## Habanolover

Wonder how many hit today? Figure we should start seeing some posts about it soon.


----------



## Adam

Tracking numbers said at least 4 I think.


----------



## harley33

Habanolover said:


> Wonder how many hit today? Figure we should start seeing some posts about it soon.


That's what I was thinking. I keep surfing to see if they realize what's going on....


----------



## Johnny Rock

Probably went out to dinner or something...


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> Wonder how many hit today? Figure we should start seeing some posts about it soon.


I got mine mailed today so maybe Saturday, but many have been in the air for what 3 day's?


----------



## pakrat

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> I got mine mailed today so maybe Saturday, but many have been in the air for what 3 day's?


Yep. Some went out Monday. Maybe they are in too much shock to operate the computer right now. :r


----------



## phager

Habanolover said:


> Yep. Some went out Monday. Maybe they are in too much shock to operate the computer right now. :r


Let's hope so, It'd be a shame if they perished in the opening barrage:fencing:


----------



## smelvis

phager said:


> Let's hope so, It'd be a shame if they perished in the opening barrage:fencing:


Maybe the plane went down overloaded over the EverGlades and Horatio is investigating?


----------



## Adam

smelvis said:


> Maybe the plane went down overloaded over the EverGlades and Horatio is investigating?


YYYeeeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in Miami b...


----------



## phager

smelvis said:


> Maybe the plane went down overloaded over the EverGlades and Horatio is investigating?


That must be it! I better hop a plane so I can...errr...Assist the search parties!
:smoke2:


----------



## The Waco Kid

:hmm: I can't figure out why we haven't seen some sort of response yet. Some of the numbers definitely say 'delivered'.

Maybe the target is cowering down in complete denial of what's raining all around.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

come out come out where ever you are...........DAMMIT!!!!!!:behindsofa:


----------



## Mhouser7

Damn, I think we blew them off the planet with the first wave...., please don't say the next 7 waves are just a waste of ammo.......:rip:... :heh:


----------



## unsafegraphics

Mhouser7 said:


> ...please don't say the next 7 waves are just a waste of ammo.....


*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa!*

*Overkill is the best kind of Kill!*

*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa!*
*HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa!*


----------



## ckay

Lakeman said:


> :hmm: I can't figure out why we haven't seen some sort of response yet. Some of the numbers definitely say 'delivered'.
> 
> Maybe the target is cowering down in complete denial of what's raining all around.


I read in the paper that a municipal post office went on strike earlier today due to the first strike.


----------



## deep

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Plop007

Man... can't believe I missed out on this great bomb

Can't wait to see the carnage!


----------



## BigKev77

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77...........Light it up DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## bhxhhcz

It looks like its going to be a "Pain Wave" for the next 5 to 7 days... This should get interesting. I'm guessing today will be the first visit.. Although, the post office might not even be there anymore.


----------



## vwaaddict

Plop007 said:


> Man... can't believe I missed out on this great bomb
> 
> Can't wait to see the carnage!


stick your name on the end of the list and send away!!!!!!


----------



## grumpy1328

This is going to be a carpet bombing. And the destruction will go on for days and days....


----------



## Mante

grumpy1328 said:


> This is going to be a carpet bombing. And the destruction will go on for days and days....


Unless.............................................................................................................................................


----------



## The Waco Kid

Today's gotta be the day for sure. Looks like several hits happened yesterday, I'm amazed that we didn't get a damage report - maybe the Internet connection was taken down in the carnage? My little firecracker should get delivered today!


----------



## Stench

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77...........Light it up DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench....STINK BOMB!!! 9101 8052 1368 3112 2170 67
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## piperdown

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616

CHARGE!!!!!!


----------



## Juicestain

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Habanolover

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09 - *(Delivered)*
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152 - *(Delivered)*
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178 - *(Delivered)*
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## FiveStar

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09 - *(Delivered)*
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStarDC# 0310 0480 0002 7193 4543
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152 - *(Delivered)*
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178 - *(Delivered)*
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Habanolover

Landis, that picture is wrong in so many ways! :r


----------



## bigslowrock

Plop007 said:


> Man... can't believe I missed out on this great bomb
> 
> Can't wait to see the carnage!


you can still get in on this!!!


----------



## UGA07

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09 - *(Delivered)*
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStarDC# 0310 0480 0002 7193 4543
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152 - *(Delivered)*
68: UGA07........................0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178 - *(Delivered)*
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Tritones

From the official records of The Deliverer of Our Weapons of Mass Cigarnage ...

"0496 9009 0930 3409 4663 ... Your item was delivered at 7: 21 am on August 26, 2010 in ..."

Heheheheheheheheeee ...


----------



## The Waco Kid

Likewise:

"Delivered, August 26, 2010..."

Someone is in for a MASSIVE surprise.


----------



## Benaj85

Not to mention the daily trips pack to the post office to continue receiving the 80 other packages. Your postmaster will know you by name.


----------



## Habanolover

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612 - *(Delivered)*
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54 - *(Delivered)*
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58 - *(Delivered)*
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 0930 3409 4663 - *(Delivered)*
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09 - *(Delivered)*
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!! - *(Delivered)*
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65 - *(Delivered)*
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434 - *(Delivered)*
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152 - *(Delivered)*
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763 - *(Delivered)*
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178 - *(Delivered)*
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616 - *(Delivered)*


----------



## Adam

Oh wow. 15 booms already delivered and waiting! Thasalottaboomage.



Habanolover said:


> 1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612 - *(Delivered)*
> 2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
> 3: Cypress
> 4: kRaZe15
> 5: J Daly
> 6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54 - *(Delivered)*
> 7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
> 8. Jessejava187
> 9. Magicseven
> 10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58 - *(Delivered)*
> 11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 0930 3409 4663 - *(Delivered)*
> 12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
> 13. Thebayratt
> 14. Scardinoz
> 15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
> 16: Magnate
> 17: EricF
> 18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
> 19. fuente~fuente
> 20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
> 21. Bigslowrock
> 22. Guitar7272
> 23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
> 24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09 - *(Delivered)*
> 25. Wild 7EVEN
> 26. BigKev77
> 27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
> 28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
> 29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
> 30: Stench
> 31. Bigtotoro
> 32. Son of Thor
> 33. Krish the Fish
> 34: Humidor Minister
> 35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
> 36. Justy P
> 37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
> 38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!! - *(Delivered)*
> 39: FiveStar
> 40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
> 41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
> 42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
> 43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
> 44: Barefoot
> 45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
> 46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
> 47: ejgarnut
> 48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
> 49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65 - *(Delivered)*
> 50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434 - *(Delivered)*
> 51: johnmoss
> 52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
> 53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
> 54: Blaylock
> 55: mlbar1153
> 56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
> 57. eyesack
> 58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
> 59: Aficionado82
> 60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038 - *(Delivered)*
> 61. CopGTP
> 62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
> 63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497 - *(Delivered)*
> 61. CopGTP
> 64: baddddmonkey
> 65. shannensmall
> 66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
> 67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152 - *(Delivered)*
> 68: UGA07
> 69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763 - *(Delivered)*
> 70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178 - *(Delivered)*
> 71: teedles915
> 72: Woodted
> 73: saigon68
> 74: denarok
> 75: commonsenseman
> 76: ninjaturtlenerd
> 77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
> 78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
> 79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
> 80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
> 81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
> 82: Rp15x
> 83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616 - *(Delivered)*


----------



## UGA07

Sorry, mine got cut out. Reposting it.

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612 - *(Delivered)*
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54 - *(Delivered)*
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58 - *(Delivered)*
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 0930 3409 4663 - *(Delivered)*
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09 - *(Delivered)*
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!! - *(Delivered)*
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65 - *(Delivered)*
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434 - *(Delivered)*
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152 - *(Delivered)*
68: UGA07........................0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763 - *(Delivered)*
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178 - *(Delivered)*
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616 - *(Delivered)*


----------



## teedles915

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09 - *(Delivered)*
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152 - *(Delivered)*
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178 - *(Delivered)*
71: teedles915............................ 0308 2690 0001 7167 1863
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## BigKev77

Mine got cut off somewhere. Make sure you copy and past the right thing.

add

26. BigKev77.....drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ


----------



## UGA07

repost


----------



## UGA07

BigKev77 said:


> Mine got cut off somewhere. Make sure you copy and past the right thing.
> 
> add
> 
> 26. BigKev77.....drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ


Mine did again too...

68: UGA07........................0310 0480 0002 9589 3390


----------



## Habanolover

It should be correct now.

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612 - *(Delivered)*
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54 - *(Delivered)*
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58 - *(Delivered)*
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 0930 3409 4663 - *(Delivered)*
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09 - *(Delivered)*
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!! - *(Delivered)*
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65 - *(Delivered)*
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434 - *(Delivered)*
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497 - *(Delivered)*
61. CopGTP
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152 - *(Delivered)*
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763 - *(Delivered)*
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178 - *(Delivered)*
71: teedles915 0308 2690 0001 7167 1863
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616 - *(Delivered)*


----------



## teedles915

Donnie,

Looks like mine is missing Bro. 

71: teedles915............................ 0308 2690 0001 7167 1863


----------



## Habanolover

teedles915 said:


> Donnie,
> 
> Looks like mine is missing Bro.
> 
> 71: teedles915............................ 0308 2690 0001 7167 1863


Got it for you. If anyone else's is missing either copy the list and add it or let me know.


----------



## Johnny Rock

You know at some point the pack and ship place is going to call and say, hey, come and get your mountain of stuff...op2:

I'm just saying, hello, anybody home....???


----------



## Adam

That's what I'm thinking. Would love to see his face when he gets the call, lol.


----------



## BigKev77

GO TO THE POST OFFICE!! :whip:


----------



## Habanolover

BigKev77 said:


> GO TO THE POST OFFICE!! :whip:


:r :r :r


----------



## kRaZe15

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612 - (Delivered)
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15 *0308 3390 0002 0469 9741* 
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54 - (Delivered)
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58 - (Delivered)
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 0930 3409 4663 - (Delivered)
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09 - (Delivered)
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!! - (Delivered)
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65 - (Delivered)
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434 - (Delivered)
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038 - (Delivered)
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497 - (Delivered)
61. CopGTP
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152 - (Delivered)
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763 - (Delivered)
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178 - (Delivered)
71: teedles915 0308 2690 0001 7167 1863
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616 - (Delivered)


----------



## Johnny Rock

Waiting on the recon party this PM...op2:


----------



## Tritones

Maybe he's enjoying driving us crazy waiting for him to comment ... :mmph:


----------



## Son Of Thor

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Adam

Tritones said:


> Maybe he's enjoying driving us crazy waiting for him to comment ... :mmph:


I was thinking that, too. Like he got the first wave yesterday, just felt like being a jerk and playing along, lol.


----------



## tmajer15

Are you guys hinting to me that I should go and check my mailbox? I'm kinda tired right now.


----------



## Adam

tmajer15 said:


> Are you guys hinting to me that I should go and check my mailbox? I'm kinda tired right now.


Lol. I think you're good. Wouldn't want to make you get your mittens and parka on again today if not needed.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Tritones said:


> Maybe he's enjoying driving us crazy waiting for him to comment ... :mmph:


That would be even more cruel than we done to him, bastage!!!!


----------



## Tritones

tmajer15 said:


> Are you guys hinting to me that I should go and check my mailbox? I'm kinda tired right now.


Yes. Go and check it immediately. Continue checking every 10 minutes until all packages are accounted for. :smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## phager

RAWR! Still no damage report?!?!! I just got through a 9 hour day with no lunch (Yes, my job is that messed up!) and the only thing getting me through was the anticipation of seeing the opening carnage of this.

I'm gonna go cry now:bawling:

Either that or we just killed them!


----------



## smelvis

Adam said:


> I was thinking that, too. Like he got the first wave yesterday, just felt like being a jerk and playing along, lol.


Naw he's a nice guy I can't believe he would do that. mg:

On a side note people shouldn't whine in public but still, I spent most of yesterday at my doctors and she sent me to the emergency room for more testing (I am fine) She wanted to use an ambulance, I said it's a block away are you kidding me? I over ruled her and drove myself. so much going on with my old ass body to hard to explain in details but the were worried about my heart and something call arterial anurism or something like that. I was releashed saying not to worry but to get more and more tests.

I am still working on my friggin back issues I didn't need more piled on, I know this is not the right place for this but I also know some of you would want to know I am in a weird place in my life right now, Pain suck people, having pain and fighting the state Labor and indusries is worse.

Okay carry on, Dude check your mail we are getting impatient. Jeez damn Jerk. :kiss:


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> Jeez damn Jerk. :kiss:


:r I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Jazzmunkee

Oh my god this is too funny and I can't take it anymore. :bawling: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH    Check your mailbox dude!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mhouser7

Jazzmunkee said:


> Oh my god this is too funny and I can't take it anymore. :bawling: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH    Check your mailbox dude!!!!!!!!


OK, all Puff.com members need to check there mailbox!..... It's not me!op2:


----------



## commonsenseman

WTF?


----------



## phager

smelvis said:


> Naw he's a nice guy I can't believe he would do that. mg:
> 
> On a side note people shouldn't whine in public but still, I spent most of yesterday at my doctors and she sent me to the emergency room for more testing (I am fine) She wanted to use an ambulance, I said it's a block away are you kidding me? I over ruled her and drove myself. so much going on with my old ass body to hard to explain in details but the were worried about my heart and something call arterial anurism or something like that. I was releashed saying not to worry but to get more and more tests.
> 
> I am still working on my friggin back issues I didn't need more piled on, I know this is not the right place for this but I also know some of you would want to know I am in a weird place in my life right now, Pain suck people, having pain and fighting the state Labor and indusries is worse.
> 
> Okay carry on, Dude check your mail we are getting impatient. Jeez damn Jerk. :kiss:


Damn Dave, I'm sorry to here about all the drama you're going through right now! I hope things look up soon! I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## smelvis

Mhouser7 said:


> OK, all Puff.com members need to check there mailbox!..... It's not me!op2:


Ditto not me op2:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Hello, did anybody move recently? Or maybe GET THEIR PACKAGES AT A P.O. BOX ?????


----------



## fiddlegrin

smelvis said:


> Naw he's a nice guy I can't believe he would do that. mg:
> ........................
> 
> Okay carry on, Dude check your mail we are getting impatient. Jeez damn Jerk. :kiss:


Dear Dave,

I too am saddened to hear that you are having to deal with those health challenges.

Please hang in there Bro and know that we are with you in Spirit, if not in person. ray:

Best wishes,

_Dafiddla_

*P.S.*

(It's not me either)

.


----------



## phager

Mhouser7 said:


> OK, all Puff.com members need to check there mailbox!..... It's not me!op2:


I'm in the clear, Just got my Noob PIF, and bills of course!


----------



## Habanolover

Nothing but bills here!


----------



## Adam

phager said:


> I'm in the clear, Just got my Noob PIF, and bills of course!


I'm cracking up right now! :r:r:r


----------



## asmartbull

This is freekin hysterical

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


and Dave don't worry about an aortic aneurysm
Had one.....


----------



## Mante

And if it was me then you have all given your smokes to Aust Customs whom have kept them. LMAO.

P.S. You already know my thoughts are with you Dave, be well mate.


----------



## Habanolover

It seems my first attempt at organizing my first Mass Bombing is a fail. :bawling:

Guess I will have to return the Gran Reserva and the Behike. mg:























































:r :r :r


----------



## harley33

Just a $132.00 American Electric bill and my wife's weekly People magazine...

Not me.


----------



## harley33

Habanolover said:


> It seems my first attempt at organizing my first Mass Bombing is a fail. :bawling:
> 
> Guess I will have to return the Gran Reserva and the Behike. mg:
> 
> :r :r :r


Trade you the electric bill for those 2... :eyebrows:


----------



## Johnny Rock

This is starting to remind me of a Cheech and Chong skit from the '70's...


"C'mon, man, open up, I think the cops saw me."

"Will you open up? I got the stuff with me....Who??"

"C'mon! Open up the door, will you? I got the stuff with me, I think the cops saw me........"


----------



## Adam

Johnny Rock said:


> This is starting to remind me of a Cheech and Chong skit from the '70's...
> 
> "C'mon, man, open up, I think the cops saw me."
> 
> "Will you open up? I got the stuff with me....Who??"
> 
> "C'mon! Open up the door, will you? I got the stuff with me, I think the cops saw me........"


We might need to drop dime just so they don't all dry out, lol.


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU





















































for nothing cause it wasn,t me!!!!!!!!!!! :cheeky::cheeky::cheeky::razz::razz::razz::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ejgarnut

I checked my mail today...it aint me....

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Habanolover

harley33 said:


> Trade you the electric bill for those 2... :eyebrows:


I'll pass but thanks for the offer! :mrgreen:


----------



## johnmoss

Okay this is now officially one of the funnies threads on here. I'm dying.

Oh...CHECK YOUR P.O. BOX!!!!!

PS, Mine goes out tomorrow. So it seems packages will be arriving easily through mid-next week. :rockon:


----------



## kenelbow

Guys, I checked my mailbox and none of the packages are there. I think my postal carrier must be stealing them. Can you all please resent but via FedEx this time? Thanks. :eyebrows:

Oh and Dave I hope you feel better soon. Sorry I can't relate like some other puffers. My biggest health problem so far has been hair loss. Still no cure. :help:


----------



## smelvis

johnmoss said:


> Okay this is now officially one of the funnies threads on here. I'm dying.
> 
> Oh...CHECK YOUR P.O. BOX!!!!!
> 
> PS, Mine goes out tomorrow. So it seems packages will be arriving easily through mid-next week. :rockon:


Hold the fort I sent mine to a physical address? Not a PO box :bawling: I boo boo'ed huh :help:


----------



## Aficionado82

I'll be getting mine out tomorrow or Saturday at the latest. Started a new job and haven't had any time to go to the post office. I hope the mailman hasn't got wise to our ways here on puff and decided to keep all the packages :shock:


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Hold the fort I sent mine to a physical address? Not a PO box :bawling: I boo boo'ed huh :help:


Dumbass! Your as bad as Kym. Did you get the Zip wrong as well? LMAO. :boink: J/K.:eyebrows:


----------



## Benaj85

Haha! This is hilarious! I know who it is!


----------



## Johnny Rock




----------



## harley33

Maybe Donnie is having them all sent to a PO Box for him to pick up? I might have seen this on a movie once.


----------



## Hawnted

Man I checked my mail...Not me either! How could that be????


----------



## Habanolover

harley33 said:


> Maybe Donnie is having them all sent to a PO Box for him to pick up? I might have seen this on a movie once.


Shhhhh!!! :frusty:


----------



## Johnny Rock

harley33 said:


> Maybe Donnie is having them all sent to a PO Box for him to pick up? I might have seen this on a movie once.


Hey, yeah... wasn't De niro in that one???


----------



## harley33

Johnny Rock said:


> Hey, yeah... wasn't De niro in that one???


I was questioning why I had to send it Florence SC 29505.... I just thought that the target might have a vacation home there.


----------



## Habanolover

harley33 said:


> I was questioning why I had to send it Florence SC 29505.... I just thought that the target might have a vacation home there.


LOL Nice try but it would have been Murrells Inlet, SC 29576 :mrgreen:


----------



## harley33

Habanolover said:


> LOL Nice try but it would have been Murrells Inlet, SC 29576 :mrgreen:


I lived in Florence from 1998-2000... Just tryin' to bait ya! :redface: - Jeff


----------



## smelvis

Johnny Rock said:


>


Now that's funny! :tongue:


----------



## kRaZe15

nothing in my box except for the city news......


----------



## phager

Yep, I got to agree, this is the funniest thread I've read in a long time! And it just gets funnier every... time... I read it! (Quick name the movie reference!)


----------



## johnmoss

harley33 said:


> Maybe Donnie is having them all sent to a PO Box for him to pick up? I might have seen this on a movie once.


Either that or he gave us all a different address. LOL

We're all bombing each other...


----------



## tmajer15

johnmoss said:


> Okay this is now officially one of the funnies threads on here. I'm dying.


I'm with Johnny MO, this is the best thread ever, narrowly beating out the "why are all cigar smokers fat and ugly?". Donnie, it couldn't have been scripted any better.

AWARD: BEST THREAD EVER


----------



## Adam

johnmoss said:


> Either that or he gave us all a different address. LOL
> 
> We're all bombing each other...


Lol. I know a bunch of the delivered's were to the same City/Zip. Might have to go back and check those. :eyebrows:


----------



## StratSlinger

I think someone's gonna feel awful silly when he finally does check his box...

This thread right now: Priceless!

Edit: I feel like a heel for neglecting to mention, but Dave, feel better soon! There's not much worse than dealing with nagging illness or injury. You'll be in my prayers!


----------



## FiveStar

LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!! :rofl: :biglaugh: :rofl:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! op2:



THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!

Dave, Godspeed, and good luck with that pain and heart stuff bro. I'll be thinkin about you bro!


----------



## Bigtotoro

I am happy to say it is not me, either.


----------



## Bigtotoro

phager said:


> Yep, I got to agree, this is the funniest thread I've read in a long time! And it just gets funnier every... time... I read it! (Quick name the movie reference!)


I wanna say it is Beetlejuice.


----------



## The Waco Kid

This is truly epic! 

Dave, sorry to hear about the issues - hope all goes well there, bro.


----------



## smelvis

I've had it Thanks for the well wishes guy's, I am headin out early morning for a beach rental for a long weekend. I have internet there so I will still be posting if I don't drop the laptop in the hotub or burn it with a torh lighter that is.

Check your damn po ya knucklehead. jeez almost hope he doesn't this is funny. :kiss:

PS Jesse or Sean or anyone local is welcome to come along leaving early it's a 4 hour drive so check in is suppose to be 2:00 pm but no one was there today so we can check in early, Nice place 4 bedrooms and the hot tub is abot 10 feet from the waves, if there a storm you will get wet that is how close it is.


----------



## Adam

Donnie, yer the lead. Drop the pertinent info for him please, lol.


----------



## Hawnted

smelvis said:


> I've had Thanks for the well wishes guy's, I am headin out early morning for a beach rental for a long weekend. I have internet there so I will still be posting if I don't drop the laptop in the hotub or burn it with a torh lighter that is.
> 
> Check your damn po ya knucklehead. jeez almost hope he doesn't this is funny. :kiss:


OMG Someone has to end this....


----------



## ckay

wat?


----------



## marked

:r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r :r


----------



## Bigtotoro

I think some folks here are getting played like a violin.


----------



## codykrr

I want to know the poor bastage is!!!?? Its killing me!


----------



## johnmoss

Bigtotoro said:


> I think some folks here are getting played like a violin.


I most definitely agree with this now.


----------



## FiveStar

WOW! :shocked:


----------



## Bigtotoro

It is really a matter of who? How many different names did you guys get?


----------



## phager

Bigtotoro said:


> I wanna say it is Beetlejuice.


Ding ding ding we have a winner! Leave it to another Patrick to get the reference!



Bigtotoro said:


> I think some folks here are getting played like a violin.


I got to say, I think you're right, myself included. This almost seems to well choreographed to be otherwise. If not, then this thread is even more epic then before!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Just saying that I would not assume that this is a level one deception. There could be more than meets the eye.


----------



## ckay

Bigtotoro said:


> Just saying that I would not assume that this is a level one deception. There could be more than meets the eye.


Now I am insanely confused.


----------



## FiveStar

I know for a fact, there are forces at play here that are beyond some folks' comprehension...


----------



## codykrr

I am lost as hell now. Can someone explain here!?


----------



## Bigtotoro

FiveStar said:


> I know for a fact, there are forces at play here that are beyond some folks' comprehension...


There's a lotta things you don't know anything about. Things you wouldn't understand. Things you couldn't understand. Things you shouldn't understand


----------



## smelvis

FiveStar said:


> I know for a fact, there are forces at play here that are beyond some folks' comprehension...


Good or Evil?


----------



## FiveStar

These are most definitely the forces of good...mg:


----------



## Juicestain

BWAHAHA this thread ROCKS! Where is this beach house Dave? Ocean Shores? Cannon Beach? I don't work weekends and could always use a getaway...


----------



## smelvis

Juicestain said:


> BWAHAHA this thread ROCKS! Where is this beach house Dave? Ocean Shores? Cannon Beach? I don't work weekends and could always use a getaway...


Just outside of Lincoln city, the Oregon coast rocks, house is on a bluff and there will be girls many come on up!!


----------



## Adam

smelvis said:


> Just outside of Lincoln city, the Oregon coast rocks, house is on a bluff and there will be girls many come on up!!


Sooooooo jealous. The gf, 6 yo and I spent a weekend there last month, but it was foggy and in the 60's... I think you're probably looking at the same unfortunately.


----------



## phager

smelvis said:


> Just outside of Lincoln city, the Oregon coast rocks, house is on a bluff and there will be girls many come on up!!


Well, hell, Dave. If you're coming that far south, swing by Corvallis! I'm off work at 5pm!


----------



## Mante

:r:boohoo::boohoo::boohoo:layball:











































Played indeed.


----------



## smelvis

phager said:


> Well, hell, Dave. If you're coming that far south, swing by Corvallis! I'm off work at 5pm!


I go thru Aberdeen and then drive up the coast but you guy's can come visit it has 4 bedrooms.

Yeah the weather is alway a hit and miss but I even like it there in the winter, I love the storms!


----------



## marked

smelvis said:


> Just outside of Lincoln city, the Oregon coast rocks, house is on a bluff and there will be girls many come on up!!


I lived in Salem for about 11 years before I moved to the desert. If I were still there, I'd definitely invite myself over for the day!


----------



## BigKev77

I am not falling for this!! Not again anyway!!! :mmph: I am calling his Po tomorrow to have all packages forwarded to Iraq and Afghanistan!!


----------



## Adam

BigKev77 said:


> I am not falling for this!! Not again anyway!!! :mmph: I am calling his Po tomorrow to have all packages forwarded to Iraq and Afghanistan!!


Lol!!! Go for it. Skip the middle man.


----------



## phager

smelvis said:


> I go thru Aberdeen and then drive up the coast but you guy's can come visit it has 4 bedrooms.
> 
> Yeah the weather is alway a hit and miss but I even like it there in the winter, I love the storms!


Sadly, I don't have a day off until _next_ Friday (Of course my new boss is taking three days off next week!) so no fun time for me. I do love the Oregon Coast though, we try to camp at Beverly Beach near Newport every other month or so, although we haven't been able to get out as much as we wanted this summer. Have fun out there this weekend!

And since I'm so far off topic anyway, I really need to get my butt up to WA and herf with you guys up there!

:focus: Anyone stop by the post office today?


----------



## Adam

phager said:


> :focus: Anyone stop by the post office today?


Another question would be did anyone forget they had a PO Box, and used it for their address on here?


----------



## unsafegraphics

I just got off work, and.... wow...

this thread is freakin' awesome...


----------



## smelvis

unsafegraphics said:


> I just got off work, and.... wow...
> 
> this thread is freakin' awesome...


Pictures dude pictures..

Now for the coast you are all welcome and I know Beverly Beach well closer to Lincoln city BTW That's where the house is dude! LOL Nice little development mostly new or newer homes.


----------



## Adam

smelvis said:


> Pictures dude pictures..
> 
> Now for the coast you are all welcome and I know Beverly Beach well closer to Lincoln city BTW That's where the house is dude! LOL Nice little development mostly new or newer homes.


40 pages is quite enough...

Dave... Smelvis... Go to your PO Box in Bellevue, WA and open it up, take the yellow sheet to the attendant and have them give you your packages... Cuz everyone here knows your box isn't big enough. ainkiller:


----------



## Mhouser7

I go to the neighbors for 2 hours.... have a few beers, we both try some new cigars, when I get home I find I have to read 5 PAGES of this thread just to catch up...... HOLY CRAP!!!!!:cheer2:


----------



## Habanolover

I am dying laughing here. Dave, you are torturing everyone in this thread. I think I speak for everyone when I say "WE WANT TO SEE THE DAMAGE SO FAR!" :r :r :r

Take your time brother, as long as we know you have the stuff it is all good. :tu


----------



## Adam

Habanolover said:


> I am dying laughing here. Dave, you are torturing everyone in this thread. I think I speak for everyone when I say "WE WANT TO SEE THE DAMAGE SO FAR!" :r :r :r
> 
> Take your time brother, as long as we know you have the stuff it is all good. :tu


Yeah!!! Jerkfacehead...


----------



## bigslowrock

I just want to know where the hell my invite to the beach is ???

It get lost in the PM database???????


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> I am dying laughing here. Dave, you are torturing everyone in this thread. I think I speak for everyone when I say "WE WANT TO SEE THE DAMAGE SO FAR!" :r :r :r
> 
> Take your time brother, as long as we know you have the stuff it is all good. :tu


Stuff what stuff, I go to the PO every day for work just my usual orders and a few troop donations, are you drinking again that clear stuff?


----------



## smelvis

bigslowrock said:


> I just want to know where the hell my invite to the beach is ???
> 
> It get lost in the PM database???????


I invited you with everyone else, on this thread everyone is always invited! :rockon:


----------



## bigslowrock

smelvis said:


> I invited you with everyone else, on this thread everyone is always invited! :rockon:


thats a good thing, because I was about to negative RG you.:whip:


----------



## BigKev77

TROOP BOMB!! you thick headed #@!*%!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeSkank

smelvis said:


> Stuff what stuff, I go to the PO every day for work just my usual orders and a few troop donations, are you drinking again that clear stuff?


:banghead:

This thread is ridiculous lol


----------



## smelvis

BigKev77 said:


> TROOP BOMB!! you thick headed #@!*%!!!!!!!!!!


Yes we are sending the troops some bombs very soon, Sean and Jesse are coming over tomorrow night to help me box them up. sorry it has taken a little longer for this shipment but we are making it a big one!

Dave


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> Yes we are sending the troops some bombs very soon, Sean and Jesse are coming over tomorrow night to help me box them up. sorry it has taken a little longer for this shipment but we are making it a big one!
> 
> Dave


:r :r :r It is only going to get bigger as the next few days go by!


----------



## bigslowrock

smelvis said:


> Yes we are sending the troops some bombs very soon, Sean and Jesse are coming over tomorrow night to help me box them up. sorry it has taken a little longer for this shipment but we are making it a big one!
> 
> Dave


Its a good thing, since I was about to ask for my sticks back.


----------



## Mante

Ahahahahaaaaaaaa!!! I'm going to spoil the party then as Jesse is hand delivering the second part of my bomb. LMAO.


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> :r :r :r It is only going to get bigger as the next few days go by!


Yeah it does get bigger in the hot tub with the girls and good cigar


----------



## DeeSkank

smelvis said:


> Yes we are sending the troops some bombs very soon, Sean and Jesse are coming over tomorrow night to help me box them up. sorry it has taken a little longer for this shipment but we are making it a big one!
> 
> Dave


Oh god...I need another beer.

Make that two.


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> Ahahahahaaaaaaaa!!! I'm going to spoil the party then as Jesse is hand delivering the second part of my bomb. LMAO.


The beads are out of stock so we be doing pizza AT the BEACH :whip:


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> The beads are out of stock so we be doing pizza AT the BEACH :whip:


A hah! You just slipped up twice! 1: How did you know they were beads? 2: 
Your order was shipped to you on 08/25/2010 via U.S. Postal Service Priority
Your delivery confirmation number is 9101805213907507532512 "	Processed through Sort Facility, August 26, 2010, 7:39 pm, FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003"

LMAO.


----------



## BigKev77

smelvis said:


> The beads are out of stock so we be doing pizza AT the BEACH :whip:


You aren't supposed to mix pain killers and booze by the way, Dave.


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> A hah! You just slipped up twice! 1: How did you know they were beads? 2:
> Your order was shipped to you on 08/25/2010 via U.S. Postal Service Priority
> Your delivery confirmation number is 9101805213907507532512 " Processed through Sort Facility, August 26, 2010, 7:39 pm, FEDERAL WAY, WA 98003"
> 
> LMAO.


Not
You posted early in the thread you ordered bead ya dumass 

But okay impaitient ya all are LOL

Fun but here is my house normally.

Now you guy's send this stuff, notice it's on my massage chair, I NEED every day.

So the gig is up yep, Thanks guy's don't know what else to say, for you guy's to target the troops through me is the perfect gift for me. I couldn't have done it better if ya asked me what to do.

You guy's are alright well maybe not Warren but you normal people are pretty cool and I thank You from the bottom of my heart, Love you guy's I hope you all know that!!

Be patient with me it will take awhile before I can even begin to start opening these babies and it will take longer to post pictures of them all but I will.

Thanks folks I will post more picture as they continue to arrive but I will not open any for a few day's at least unless I get really abitious and my body starts feeling better.

Dave


----------



## smelvis

BigKev77 said:


> You aren't supposed to mix pain killers and booze by the way, Dave.


I don't drink Bro been clean since 1986 :rockon:


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> Not
> You posted early in the thread you ordered bead ya dumass


But I didnt say I was sending em to you. HaHaHa, got ya! Made you scream Uncle & post something just to shut me up. :moony:ound::lolat::tg


----------



## smelvis

Tashaz said:


> But I didnt say I was sending em to you. HaHaHa, got ya! Made you scream Uncle & post something just to shut me up. :moony:ound::lolat::tg


Naw I was afraid but of the mass's not you, Thanks Guy!! Uncle Warren LOL


----------



## BigKev77

smelvis said:


> I don't drink Bro been clean since 1986 :rockon:


Cool deal!! Me since 2005. Aside from wee dram of scotch I have treated myself to just recently, but that will be kept for really rare occasions.


----------



## BigKev77

Not to ruin the big surprise,:eyebrows: but I sent you another 10 torches. You know they will be out about a week from DX.


----------



## smelvis

BigKev77 said:


> Not to ruin the big surprise,:eyebrows: but I sent you another 10 torches. You know they will be out about a week from DX.


Thanks Kevin and congrats on the dry date!!


----------



## jessejava187

smelvis said:


> I've had it Thanks for the well wishes guy's, I am headin out early morning for a beach rental for a long weekend. I have internet there so I will still be posting if I don't drop the laptop in the hotub or burn it with a torh lighter that is.
> 
> Check your damn po ya knucklehead. jeez almost hope he doesn't this is funny. :kiss:
> 
> PS Jesse or Sean or anyone local is welcome to come along leaving early it's a 4 hour drive so check in is suppose to be 2:00 pm but no one was there today so we can check in early, Nice place 4 bedrooms and the hot tub is abot 10 feet from the waves, if there a storm you will get wet that is how close it is.


 Where Ocean shores?


----------



## jessejava187

Wait we are hitting Dave, Damn it donnie, you told me it was the "the wht are cigar smokers so fat" Guy


----------



## smelvis

jessejava187 said:


> Where Ocean shores?


I could answer but since you are part of this i'll tell ya to read, remember like you do on the menus just before siting in my once not long ago new properly working man chair. :smile:


----------



## bhxhhcz

smelvis said:


> Yeah it does get bigger in the hot tub with the girls and good cigar


HA HA!


----------



## grumpy1328

This is getting way too confusing....


----------



## Mante

jessejava187 said:


> Wait we are hitting Dave, Damn it donnie, you told me it was the "the why are cigar smokers so fat" Guy


 Yeah but he's been "PermaBanned" so there go your smokes Jesse! You lost them to a Dumbass! LMAO. :bitchslap::der:


----------



## gahdzila

I just got a chance to read through this thread and get caught up on the action. Best thread ever!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Habanolover

jessejava187 said:


> Wait we are hitting Dave, Damn it donnie, you told me it was the "the wht are cigar smokers so fat" Guy


Well I couldn't let you in on the fact that we were bombing Dave lest you slip up and tell him.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Hee heheheheheeeheeheeheeheheeheehHahahahhahhaahahahahhaa!!


:lol: arty: ound:


:rofl:


.


----------



## PunchMan6

Geez, finally Dave, its about time brother!!!! So, u were playing all of us?!! Good job on that...
Now, PLEASE get urself back up and runnin and feelin better!!! Im sure a hot tub filled with hot women will help!!!! When u get back, POST SOME DAMN PICS!!!!! Peace bro....glad we could help!!!


eace:

- D:hippie:


----------



## johnmoss

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## EricF

Off she goes!!!

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## baddddmonkey

Here is another one sent!

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## FiveStar

PunchMan6 said:


> Geez, finally Dave, its about time brother!!!! So, u were playing all of us?!! Good job on that...
> Now, PLEASE get urself back up and runnin and feelin better!!! Im sure a hot tub filled with hot women will help!!!! When u get back, POST SOME DAMN PICS!!!!! Peace bro....glad we could help!!!
> 
> eace:
> 
> - D:hippie:


I want pics of the womens in Dave's hot tub :bathbaby:


----------



## Tritones

Dave - last chance I had to read this thread was around 5:30 last night. A lot has happened since then!

Just want to say - take care of yourself and have a great time on your getaway!


----------



## Blaylock-cl

DC# 0310 0480 0003 2966 9748

Boy, is some unexpecting member going to be surprised! ound:ound:ound:

.


----------



## fiddlegrin

Heheheheeheeheeheheeheehee!!

Nice one Sir! :biggrin:


.


----------



## BigKev77

when you copy and past this list make sure you get the most recent.


----------



## Blaylock-cl

Added mine.

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014 
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Scardinoz

I added my humble contribution.

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Humidor Minister

My GF was in a car accident so I'll be a couple days behind. First of the week but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Tritones

Humidor Minister said:


> My GF was in a car accident so I'll be a couple days behind. First of the week but it'll be worth it.


I hope she's OK!


----------



## Scardinoz

Humidor Minister said:


> My GF was in a car accident so I'll be a couple days behind. First of the week but it'll be worth it.


Is she alright? I hope she is.


----------



## fuente~fuente

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted
73: saigon68
74: denarok
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616



Sorry I couldn't get it out just a tad earlier... Better late than never!!!


----------



## smelvis

Okay all you generous tricky bastges you all have a choice to make normally on bombs we take pictures of each bomb and thank each person individually. People can I do it diferent, I know I have been whining alot latley but it's all true, just carrying in this stuff put me on the floor waiting for the spasms to stop.

So can I just open everything and make one big pile of everything and not do 83 plus pictures, if so I can do it sooner if you insist on seperate pictures I will do so but it will take a week plus maybe two to finish?

:director: Let me know Please I will do as you say :director:

here is what came in so far I think we are at 39 look at that pile :whoo: you guy's call me NUTs jeez this has to be a record. A very cool record I must say


----------



## Adam

I'm expecting a post for each separate item, single beads included...


----------



## smelvis

Adam said:


> I'm expecting a post for each separate item, single beads included...


Okay I already smoked your shit so sorry me not know better oke:


----------



## vwaaddict

I don't see it necessary to do individual pics, make a pile of sticks, and a pile of "extras" or something.


----------



## woodted

fuente~fuente said:


> 1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
> 2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
> 3: Cypress
> 4: kRaZe15
> 5: J Daly
> 6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
> 7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
> 8. Jessejava187
> 9. Magicseven
> 10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
> 11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
> 12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
> 13. Thebayratt
> 14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
> 15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
> 16: Magnate
> 17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
> 18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
> 19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
> 20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
> 21. Bigslowrock
> 22. Guitar7272
> 23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
> 24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
> 25. Wild 7EVEN
> 26. BigKev77
> 27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
> 28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
> 29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
> 30: Stench
> 31. Bigtotoro
> 32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
> 33. Krish the Fish
> 34: Humidor Minister
> 35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
> 36. Justy P
> 37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
> 38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
> 39: FiveStar
> 40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
> 41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
> 42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
> 43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
> 44: Barefoot
> 45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
> 46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
> 47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
> 48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
> 49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
> 50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
> 51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
> 52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
> 53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
> 54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
> 55: mlbar1153
> 56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
> 57. eyesack
> 58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
> 59: Aficionado82
> 60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
> 61. CopGTP
> 62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
> 63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
> 64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
> 65. shannensmall
> 66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
> 67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
> 68: UGA07
> 69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
> 70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
> 71: teedles915
> 72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
> 73: saigon68
> 74: denarok
> 75: commonsenseman
> 76: ninjaturtlenerd
> 77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
> 78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
> 79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
> 80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
> 81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
> 82: Rp15x
> 83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## BigKev77

Just one big pile of carnage will be cool. 

We sure do appreciate what you do. You do all the real work. All we have to do is put a little package in the mail to you and we know it will get to our warriors. Thanks Dave!!


Thanks to Donnie as well for getting this disaster together.


----------



## Adam

smelvis said:


> Okay I already smoked your shit so sorry me not know better oke:


Lol. I'll keep my mouth shut from now on.


----------



## commonsenseman

Adam said:


> I'm expecting a post for each separate item, single beads included...


Yup, you're not getting off that easy Dave :wink:

I would like to see a pic of the HUGE pile after all is said & done though!


----------



## smelvis

BigKev77 said:


> Just one big pile of carnage will be cool.
> 
> We sure do appreciate what you do. You do all the real work. All we have to do is put a little package in the mail to you and we know it will get to our warriors. Thanks Dave!!
> 
> Thanks to Donnie as well for getting this disaster together.


Oh no I will Thank Mr. Donnie myself in my own unique special short bus sort of way. count on it, yes this is a threat to a mod and I am gonna get his ass. 

Thanks Kevin one vote for big pile cool!


----------



## Tritones

You piled them up wrong, Dave - the box I sent isn't showing. 

As long as I can see my shipment, you can photograph them any way you like. :horn: :mrgreen:


----------



## Seminole

One big pic with a couple piles would be cool; cigars, accessories, hygiene products, food, etc. I sure would like to see what 80 plus boxes looks like.


----------



## smelvis

Tritones said:


> You piled them up wrong, Dave - the box I sent isn't showing.
> 
> As long as I can see my shipment, you can photograph them any way you like. :horn: :mrgreen:


Huh Mr. Picky oke:

BTW Puffers Mikes say's you all suck at bombing and dares ya to even find his address. LOL


----------



## Tritones

Thank you. The box, you can see, has some experience in these matters.


----------



## smelvis

Tritones said:


> Thank you. The box, you can see, has some experience in these matters.


Thank You Brother just oke: ya back :fear:


----------



## pakrat

smelvis said:


> So can I just open everything and make one big pile of everything and not do 83 plus pictures, if so I can do it sooner if you insist on seperate pictures I will do so but it will take a week plus maybe two to finish?


You already have enough to do dealing with the carnage:boom:so I vote you do whatever works best for you Dave.


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> Thank You Brother just oke: ya back :fear:


Jab back all you like, Dave - it makes life fun around here!


----------



## kenelbow

I like the idea of 1 pic of everything and maybe separate pics for the each of the piles of cigars, accessories and other care package goodies.


----------



## jeepthing

smelvis said:


> Huh Mr. Picky oke:
> 
> BTW Puffers Mikes say's you all suck at bombing and dares ya to even find his address. LOL


Kool looks like mine is there. It was worth doing and Dave you are deserving of the whole thing. What a haul LOL


----------



## smelvis

kenelbow said:


> I like the idea of 1 pic of everything and maybe separate pics for the each of the piles of cigars, accessories and other care package goodies.


That would work would only be a few pics and I have to seperate in that way anyway. Thanks!


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> Huh Mr. Picky oke:
> 
> BTW Puffers Mikes say's you all suck at bombing and dares ya to even find his address. LOL


Oh, hell - I just saw your "BTW."

I never said any such thing and that is a fake address.


----------



## smelvis

Neaner neaner neaner 

PS you want me to take the pic down?


----------



## Johnny Rock

Mine must be coming like pony express, or carrier pigeon. 

It is on it's way though, I have proof!!! LOL

Good thing the little humi is seasoned.


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> ... you want me to take the pic down?


No, that's OK, since I was smart enough to use a fake address anyway:behindsofa::spy::spy::nerd::spy::tinfoil3::spy::wacko:


----------



## smelvis

Tritones said:


> No, that's OK, since I was smart enough to use a fake address anyway:behindsofa::spy::spy::nerd::spy::tinfoil3::spy::wacko:


Okay lets test just to be sure.:mrgreen:


----------



## kenelbow

smelvis said:


> That would work would only be a few pics and I have to seperate in that way anyway. Thanks!


Just do me a favor and don't wait until the last box has arrived before you take the pics. Maybe you can do it once a day as each wave of packages arrives?


----------



## Johnny Rock

What, you mean this fake address???

I think is says:

Mike Bishop
8619 W. Sierra St.
Peoria, AZ 85345

I could be wrong though, it is not that clear...

This is the link to the map, if you want to visit or something...

8619 W. Sierra St. Peoria, AZ 85345 - Google Maps


----------



## smelvis

kenelbow said:


> Just do me a favor and don't wait until the last box has arrived before you take the pics. Maybe you can do it once a day as each wave of packages arrives?


I might if we get the troop stuff done, go ahead and do this load this weekend if I can.

Then do the next pile, That would be better for me but depends, I am at the mercy of my back.


----------



## jeepthing

smelvis said:


> I might if we get the troop stuff done, go ahead and do this load this weekend if I can.
> 
> Then do the next pile, That would be better for me but depends, I am at the mercy of my back.


Dave take of that back. I have a degenerated disc and it gives me problems from time to time. Thank god i found a good chiropractor that can help me.


----------



## grumpy1328

Dave:
The carnage will continue for awhile, methinks. 
I just got a notification that the stuff I sent will be there in 7 to 10 days...and I think there are some other late arrivers as well. 
Your mailman must love you!!


----------



## smelvis

jeepthing said:


> Dave take of that back. I have a degenerated disc and it gives me problems from time to time. Thank god i found a good chiropractor that can help me.


I am trying brother haven't had a normal day since July 8th 2008 I have had good days but never a pain free day, almost pain free with opiates.

Thanks


----------



## smelvis

grumpy1328 said:


> Dave:
> The carnage will continue for awhile, methinks.
> I just got a notification that the stuff I sent will be there in 7 to 10 days...and I think there are some other late arrivers as well.
> Your mailman must love you!!


Thanks George I can of expected that, no worries probably better than all 80+in one day LOL


----------



## Johnny Rock

smelvis said:


> I might if we get the troop stuff done, go ahead and do this load this weekend if I can.
> 
> Then do the next pile, That would be better for me but depends, I am at the mercy of my back.


Maybe we need to send in reinforcements:

*Manpower Temporary Services*

*(425) 296-2287 *
*11808 Northup Way Ste W350*
*Bellevue, WA 98005*

We should seriously think about this, considering the strain of dealing with this enormous load.

I'm in for helping out, conversation???


----------



## smelvis

Johnny Rock said:


> Maybe we need to send in reinforcements:
> 
> *Manpower Temporary Services*
> 
> *(425) 296-2287 *
> *11808 Northup Way Ste W350*
> *Bellevue, WA 98005*
> 
> We should seriously think about this, considering the strain of dealing with this enormous load.
> 
> I'm in for helping out, conversation???


I have used them nothing personal but I would be armed and loaded, wouldn't even want them knowing the address. some good hard working men there but some crooks as well we had to stop we kept getting bums.

Jesse and Sean are coming over. eace: always to my rescue ood kids, I say Kids because they hate it. LOL


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> I have used them nothing personal but I would be armed and loaded, wouldn't even want them knowing the address. some good hard working men there but some crooks as well we had to stop we kept getting bums.
> 
> Jesse and Sean are coming over. eace: always to my rescue ood kids, I say Kids because they hate it. LOL


They are not kids, they are F88king F88kers! Nice ones though.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Wish I was closer, Dave.

Many thanks to Jessie and Sean.

You guys are the man(sss).


----------



## cigar loco

Looks like your still getting bums !


----------



## smelvis

cigar loco said:


> Looks like your still getting bums !


I won't tell them that until the work is done LOL


----------



## cigar loco

Nay, there great guy's !!....just don't tell them I said so !! :nono:

Hope you get to feeling better soon brother !!


----------



## codykrr

I have worked for Manpower many times. Actually its basically the only way to get a job around here. Sad thing is they dont even have work for us. 

<<Not a crook BTW


----------



## Magnate

Lol, yeah, I'm an asshole... I saw Dave with all these boxes at his house... and I just smoked a cigar and left. LOL!!


----------



## zeavran1

:thumb:I must say that I feel truly honored to be a part of this historic bomb. Thank God for the troops, Dave and Donnie!!:thumb:


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN

WOW Im glad the suspense is finally over!!!!! Very cool that its gonna be passed on to the troops. Way to go guys!!!!!


----------



## Tritones

Johnny Rock said:


> ... if you want to visit or something...


Bring it on. We're ready for you. :tinfoil3::tinfoil3::tinfoil3:


----------



## smelvis

codykrr said:


> I have worked for Manpower many times. Actually its basically the only way to get a job around here. Sad thing is they dont even have work for us.
> 
> <<Not a crook BTW


That's why I said it the way I did, unfortunaty we were batting O so we just stopped, I know use college kids in the summer and Holidays.


----------



## smelvis

Magnate said:


> Lol, yeah, I'm an asshole... I saw Dave with all these boxes at his house... and I just smoked a cigar and left. LOL!!


Yeah ya asshole jeez oke: Naw you know what you are helping me with it's way more important than just about anything right now.

Thanks Again!


----------



## codykrr

Dave, Im not a college kid, But I will work for stogies!:mrgreen: Oh and a plane ticket! haha

Dont worry though, I have seen some REAL WINNERS working for Manpower, so I kinda know what you mean.


----------



## smelvis

codykrr said:


> Dave, Im not a college kid, But I will work for stogies!:mrgreen: Oh and a plane ticket! haha
> 
> Dont worry though, I have seen some REAL WINNERS working for Manpower, so I kinda know what you mean.


I wish I could but we only use part time in the summer, I was hoping to not offend anyone because I have met some great hard working guy's. I see you understood what I meant. Thanks


----------



## BigKev77

cigar loco said:


> *Nay, there great guy's !!*....just don't tell them I said so !! :nono:
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better soon brother !!


I take serious offense that you would say such a thing about a Puff member!! This kind of degridation is frowned upon. I am reporting this to a mod!


----------



## Mante

BigKev77 said:


> I take serious offense that you would say such a thing about a Puff member!! This kind of degridation is frowned upon. I am reporting this to a mod!


Blow it out your ass Kev! LMAO. oke::mrgreen: Loco's sleeping so I'll be his proxy.


----------



## BigKev77

Tashaz said:


> Blow it out your ass Kev! LMAO. oke::mrgreen: Loco's sleeping so I'll be his proxy.


Now this is how you talk to a fellow member. Always show the utmost lack of respect for your BOTL!eace:


----------



## Mante

BigKev77 said:


> Now this is how you talk to a fellow member. Always show the utmost lack of respect for your BOTL!eace:


:r:r:r :woohoo:


----------



## smelvis

BigKev77 said:


> Now this is how you talk to a fellow member. Always show the utmost lack of respect for your BOTL!eace:


That's how ya know he likes ya! if he starts being nice watch out :laugh:


----------



## smelvis

Heres some pictures yes I stayed up and finished the 1st batch, gonna keep this short for now kinda tired but Ya gotta know you all be cool dudes and dudettes. I will say more at the end. 

But in the cash $100 checks $110 and a $25 visa gift card. Thanks everyone, kinda overwhelming right now!


----------



## smelvis

Oh BTW one more thing, It is a perfect mix of all the right things, you must have done this before. LOL 

PS

Also Thanks to all of you who sent a few special sticks to me personally, I am smoking one now a pig very nice fellas!!!


----------



## smelvis

Can I ask a favor on the womens stuff guy's, I don't have time to build the kits and it forces me to spend big money to complete so if you are sending stuff for the women Warriors please send the gallon kits built. I would rather not have the parts and pieces. we may be able to just send full boxes of like tampoms but it doesn't seem quite as much like a joyful gift and that's all folks.

No ofence intended just giving info on what works on this end.

Thanks again guy's it's a great mass bombing!!


----------



## bhxhhcz

smelvis said:


> PS
> 
> Also Thanks to all of you who sent a few special sticks to me personally, I am smoking one now a pig very nice fellas!!!


Excellent! You deserve it man, keep up the good work.


----------



## jeepthing

Thats an awesome pile of goodies. I think everyone did well


----------



## smelvis

jeepthing said:


> Thats an awesome pile of goodies. I think everyone did well


I agree and if the counts are right it not even half here yet. :whoo:


----------



## jeepthing

smelvis said:


> I agree and if the counts are right it not even half here yet. :whoo:


 LOL BAM


----------



## kenelbow

Edited my post because I realized it sounded kinda rude. PM sent.


----------



## PunchMan6

I have to ask...what the hell are POP Drops????sounds a bit suspect!!!


----------



## EricF

PunchMan6 said:


> I have to ask...what the hell are POP Drops????sounds a bit suspect!!!


It's a tootsie pop with out the stick. But there are bite size.:hippie:


----------



## EricF

This whole freakin thing is just great! It really is amazing to see how people will come together and do something like this for a guy who does this unselfishly. And for a bunch of people who give of themselves everyday to protect our freedoms. 

I am not normally given to speak about religion or politics because I believe you belive what you believe and that is your own choice which is what this country is built upon. No questions asked! 

I have seen some mass bombs since I started here at Puff and this one just is the mac daddy of all bombs! Donnie, my hat is off to you for organizing this and thanks for letting me participate. It made my wife finally understand why we bomb each other! (I hope)

Dave, Thanks for all you do to keep sending things like this overseas to the boys and girls that protect us everyday. I imagine the packages you send help make home seem alittle closer and let them know we do think of them every day. 

Thanks for reading my little ramble, I am now gonna smoke a cigar!:beerchug:


----------



## Jazzmunkee

PunchMan6 said:


> I have to ask...what the hell are POP Drops????sounds a bit suspect!!!


Haha. Those are from me. :dude: They've become my trademark. Gotta put something in the box to keep the sticks from rattling around. Plus they're a good palate cleanser. arty:


----------



## denarok

due to my job schedule was not able to get to PO until today sorry it took so long:

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Habanolover

Added info for BigKev77 and UGA07. 

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Wild 7EVEN

Me and Jesse dropped our stuff off at Daves yesterday.

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## commonsenseman

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman 0309 1140 0000 4852 3389 Mwahahahaha!
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Humidor Minister

Habanolover said:


> Added info for BigKev77 and UGA07.
> 
> 1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
> 2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
> 3: Cypress
> 4: kRaZe15
> 5: J Daly
> 6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
> 7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
> 8. Jessejava187
> 9. Magicseven
> 10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
> 11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
> 12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
> 13. Thebayratt
> 14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
> 15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
> 16: Magnate
> 17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
> 18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
> 19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
> 20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
> 21. Bigslowrock
> 22. Guitar7272
> 23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
> 24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
> 25. Wild 7EVEN
> 26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
> 27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
> 28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
> 29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
> 30: Stench
> 31. Bigtotoro
> 32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
> 33. Krish the Fish
> 34: Humidor Minister 0309 3220 0000 1524 8368
> 35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
> 36. Justy P
> 37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
> 38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
> 39: FiveStar
> 40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
> 41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
> 42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
> 43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
> 44: Barefoot
> 45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
> 46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
> 47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
> 48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
> 49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
> 50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
> 51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
> 52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
> 53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
> 54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
> 55: mlbar1153
> 56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
> 57. eyesack
> 58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
> 59: Aficionado82
> 60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
> 61. CopGTP
> 62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
> 63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
> 64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
> 65. shannensmall
> 66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
> 67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
> 68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
> 69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
> 70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
> 71: teedles915
> 72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
> 73: saigon68
> 74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
> 75: commonsenseman
> 76: ninjaturtlenerd
> 77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
> 78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
> 79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
> 80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
> 81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
> 82: Rp15x
> 83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


Got one package out today. Working on another one that will have to go next week.


----------



## Mhouser7

Thanks for the pics Dave. That is one hell of a pile of goodies.


----------



## smelvis

This is what came today!


----------



## Adam

Holy Jeebus. Ka... boom...


----------



## jeepthing

Magnificent mass explosion.


----------



## smelvis

Hey Jeff
I have that picture tacked to my wall as of yesterday LOL Thanks Bro!


----------



## jeepthing

smelvis said:


> hey jeff
> i have that picture tacked to my wall as of yesterday lol thanks bro!


sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttt


----------



## smelvis

Howdy todays catch was a little smaller so easier to finish but also just as nice of stuff. also a $20 bill

Both day's some Elvis snacks I forgot sorry, Elvis didn't and is quite happy :clap2:

Also Jesse and Sean left $60 cash yesterday as well as a 100 QT cooler and beads from Warren.

Mighty nice stuff guy's I'll get mushy at the end.

Dave


----------



## kRaZe15

nice.... great stuff everyone.... hope the light day helps you recover dave.... still sounds like a long way to go still....


----------



## OtownStillerFan

Looking at the pix shows great ideas for what I could've sent. Still learning. It was my 1st bomb for the troops. Making mental notes!


----------



## BigKev77

jeepthing said:


> Magnificent mass explosion.


Awesome :beerchug:


----------



## The Waco Kid

That's even better than this


----------



## smelvis

kRaZe15 said:


> nice.... great stuff everyone.... hope the light day helps you recover dave.... still sounds like a long way to go still....


No rest taking the day off to get ready for a big Doctors exam dealing with L & I and also a couple more hours preparing for one of the largest projects I have been in charge of at work. It's a little over my head so I need to be ready for a meeting with the boss. Monday is a big day! wish me luck!!

In adition an update on supplies cigars only.

Finshed filling late last night, early this morning around 150 five finger baggies, maybe another 100 baggies worth of cigars to fill. officially not full of cigars since mailing out ten boxes, Lets see how many more come in the last 40% of the mass bombing for the troops go.

My guess is a month and an half to two months worth of cigars left.

Just an FYI

Dave


----------



## smelvis

PS
Have all been mailed are we at the end? Kinda would like to plan the week, Thanks


----------



## The Waco Kid

I ordered something that got delayed on the way in. It hasn't shown up yet. I'll send it on when it gets here, you probably won't see it until after Labor Day.


----------



## Aficionado82

smelvis said:


> PS
> Have all been mailed are we at the end? Kinda would like to plan the week, Thanks


I'm mailing you something tomorrow... plus the other stuff I pm'd you about a while back.. I didn't forget, I was just waiting for a strategic strike :smoke:


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> PS
> Have all been mailed are we at the end? Kinda would like to plan the week, Thanks


Looks like most have been sent Dave but not quite all. I imagine some packages will dribble in here and there but the worst of it should be about over with. :mrgreen:


----------



## smelvis

Great Thanks guy's!!


----------



## kRaZe15

GOOD LUCK dave...... hope everything goes great. we all know how hard you are working and how much you put into the troop packages. let us know if there is anything you need or if there is anything we can do to help as i'm pretty sure we would all love to give you a hand.....

erik


----------



## Johnny Rock

Hopefully mine will arive Monday or Tuesday, the Pony express is a little slow these days???









Edit - better smiley!!


----------



## Juicestain

Awesome work everyone! This has to be a bomb for the puff history books. Good luck on your meeting monday, and hope you get to feeling better uncle.


----------



## thebayratt

Habanolover said:


> Looks like most have been sent Dave but not quite all. I imagine some packages will dribble in here and there but the worst of it should be about over with. :mrgreen:


Mine will go out tomorrow... for some reason, my head hasn't been in the game... But it will go out monday morning. 
*Or I can wait longer if you need me to Dave.*


----------



## FiveStar

Dave, mine is out and delivered, as I see the fodder in the first set of pics! So, the list should at the very least read as such, though I'm sure others may be left off...

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar Delivered (DC is at work, but package is at Dave's house!)
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman 0309 1140 0000 4852 3389 Mwahahahaha!
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616
__________________


----------



## jeepthing

smelvis said:


> No rest taking the day off to get ready for a big Doctors exam dealing with L & I and also a couple more hours preparing for one of the largest projects I have been in charge of at work. It's a little over my head so I need to be ready for a meeting with the boss. Monday is a big day! wish me luck!!
> 
> In adition an update on supplies cigars only.
> 
> Finshed filling late last night, early this morning around 150 five finger baggies, maybe another 100 baggies worth of cigars to fill. officially not full of cigars since mailing out ten boxes, Lets see how many more come in the last 40% of the mass bombing for the troops go.
> 
> My guess is a month and an half to two months worth of cigars left.
> 
> Just an FYI
> 
> Dave


Good Luck with the doctors stuff, Hope you get relief soon. Good luck with your project too


----------



## smelvis

Cool Thanks guy's didn't get an exact count but was around 50 boxes


----------



## Stench

Thought I had posted my dc, ah it will be there tomorrow most likely.


----------



## thebayratt

Heading your way Dave.

*Try and act suprized when you see the box!*

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt .......... 9405 5036 9930 0328 9000 28
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar Delivered (DC is at work, but package is at Dave's house!)
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman 0309 1140 0000 4852 3389 Mwahahahaha!
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## johnmoss

Mine's been delayed. Will update the list with a new DC number. Had to go to a bigger box.mg:


----------



## Stench

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt .......... 9405 5036 9930 0328 9000 28
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench....9101 8052 1368 3112 2170 67 
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar Delivered (DC is at work, but package is at Dave's house!)
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman 0309 1140 0000 4852 3389 Mwahahahaha!
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## eggopp

Blimey,,,... this has got massive since ive been away camping, i hope the targets have been nicely annilated lmao :cowboyic9:


----------



## commonsenseman

Any updates Dave???

:heh:


----------



## smelvis

commonsenseman said:


> Any updates Dave???
> 
> :heh:


Yes Mr Dad
These came in today, my ass is on the couch now If I can get up I will open them and take pictures.

Thanks


----------



## smelvis

eggopp said:


> Blimey,,,... this has got massive since ive been away camping, i hope the targets have been nicely annilated lmao :cowboyic9:


The guy's beem doing good Steve I am rather happy with the mix of stuff. :usa2:


----------



## Johnny Rock

Well damn, I can see mine frome here. Glad it finally made it!!!

Looks like it's in pretty good shape too!!


----------



## smelvis

Johnny Rock said:


> Well damn, I can see mine frome here. Glad it finally made it!!!
> 
> Looks like it's in pretty good shape too!!


Cool Thanks John :usa2:


----------



## fuente~fuente

Looks like mine made it. :usa2:

Hope you start feeling better soon Dave...


----------



## EricF

Mine made it also! 

Feel better Dave.


----------



## Aficionado82

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt .......... 9405 5036 9930 0328 9000 28
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench....9101 8052 1368 3112 2170 67 
31. Bigtotoro
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar Delivered (DC is at work, but package is at Dave's house!)
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82.....*0309 3220 0000 7882 8477*
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman 0309 1140 0000 4852 3389 Mwahahahaha!
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616

Sent mines out today :biggrin:


----------



## jeepthing

LOL wondering if this will ever end. Great job guys.


----------



## eyesack

whoops double post


----------



## eyesack

Sorry Gramps, been running around crazy all week with work... Incoming! Feel better!


----------



## smelvis

eyesack said:


> Sorry Gramps, been running around crazy all week with work... Incoming! Feel better!


No worries grandson, now slow that damn car down :biggrin: :blah:


----------



## Hawnted

Man, glad I was a part of this.. 83 bombers is historic!


----------



## Mante

smelvis said:


> * now slow that damn car down *


 :BS!!!!!!!! Not on my watch you dont!


----------



## commonsenseman

smelvis said:


> Yes Mr Dad
> These came in today, my ass is on the couch now If I can get up I will open them and take pictures.
> 
> Thanks


Looks good Dave!

The carnage continues!


----------



## eyesack

Tashaz said:


> :BS!!!!!!!! Not on my watch you dont!


LOL! So wait... that pedal in the middle between the "go" pedal and the clutch pedal... What's that for again? :car:


----------



## smelvis

None today these are from yestarday!
Plus a $10 and a $20 bills


----------



## jeepthing

More sweetness


----------



## Johnny Rock

Not a bad haul.

What's in the mason jar??? Looks interesting....


----------



## OtownStillerFan

Mason jar....interesting.:usa:

Tampax box.....scary! uke:


----------



## Tritones

OtownStillerFan said:


> Tampax box.....scary! uke:


Yeah - good thing I sent a different brand! :bounce:


----------



## Mante

eyesack said:


> LOL! So wait... that pedal in the middle between the "go" pedal and the clutch pedal... What's that for again? :car:


What pedal? Brakes are used by hand and control car "Attitude", not speed. LOL


----------



## smelvis

Tampons should be in packs not in boxes dammit.

Mason Jar is pipe tabacco.


----------



## Bigtotoro

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro 04942435611014233983
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman 0309 1140 0000 4852 3389 Mwahahahaha!
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616

It is NOT OVER YET.


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> Tampons should be in packs not in boxes dammit.


_Now_ you tell us. Donnie didn't mention that. :dunno:


----------



## smelvis

Tritones said:


> _Now_ you tell us. Donnie didn't mention that. :dunno:


What can I say I didn't run it, plenty of evidence out there what we send to the women Warriors.

Each box of Tampons like that not in gallon bags will cost a couple hundred or so to get ready to send. Not complaining if they didn't know but the lists are out there.

For instance Chris Magnate could have been involved he is the Tampon King afterall


----------



## Adam

I'm not understanding the bag part. What's the difference in bags vs. boxes?


----------



## smelvis

Adam said:


> I'm not understanding the bag part. What's the difference in bags vs. boxes?


For the women there is a list of small sample items in the past the bags come to me complete with all items enclosed, Who said tampons were needed? they aren't by themselves.

so to get the gallon baggies ready to send I would need to go shopping and fill them to the proper order the women troops asked for.

Hope that explains it, of course it's to late now but it may help anyone in the future. I do NOT need work added to what I have to do so I mentioned it. No worries.

A couple picture of packs in Gallon baggies for the women troops, Thanks Chris!


----------



## smelvis

I would ask the person who set it up I am the hit ee not the organiser LOL


----------



## mlbar1153

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::dude:
1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro 04942435611014233983
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153.......*9405 5036 9930 0331 3208 45*
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman 0309 1140 0000 4852 3389 Mwahahahaha!
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> For the women there is a list of small sample items in the past the bags come to me complete with all items enclosed, Who said tampons were needed? they aren't by themselves.


Sorry, Dave - didn't know. :sorry:


----------



## ckay

smelvis said:


> For the women there is a list of small sample items in the past the bag...


That's excellent. Great job on that one. The women will appreciate that without a doubt.


----------



## smelvis

Tritones said:


> Sorry, Dave - didn't know. :sorry:


No worries Mike, I sometimes sound grumpy because unlke you wordsmiths LOL I type as I think and sometimes it comes out wrong, trust me I am thrilled the bombing as a huge success and you should be proud and have made it easier for me.

Thanks Guy's :hippie:


----------



## Tritones

smelvis said:


> No worries Mike, I sometimes sound grumpy because unlke you wordsmiths LOL I type as I think and sometimes it comes out wrong, trust me I am thrilled the bombing as a huge success and you should be proud and have made it easier for me.
> 
> Thanks Guy's :hippie:


No worries on my end, Dave - if anyone has a right to sound grumpy, it's you. And maybe someone who uses grumpy in their screen name, but nobody would do that, right?


----------



## teedles915

For some reason I'm still not showing up as shipped. Here is the list with me added in.

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro 04942435611014233983
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9225
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153.......*9405 5036 9930 0331 3208 45*
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915_............................ 0308 2690 0001 7167 1863 _
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman 0309 1140 0000 4852 3389 Mwahahahaha!
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## johnmoss

Updated with new DC# for mine. Bought more stuff and had to go to larger box. It went out today.

1: Habanolover - 0306 3030 0000 8523 8612
2: Phager...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 29
3: Cypress
4: kRaZe15
5: J Daly
6: shuckins........9405 5036 9930 0323 5942 54
7. smelvis..........0309 2880 0002 0224 4141
8. Jessejava187 Delivered 8/27
9. Magicseven
10. cigar loco.......... 9405 5036 9930 0322 7745 58
11. Tritones ........... 0496 9009 3409 4663 4663
12. ckay............0309 3220 0001 9211 2131
13. Thebayratt
14. Scardinoz...........0310 0480 0001 8594 6847
15: Tashaz..............9405 9036 9930 0021 0888 24
16: Magnate
17: EricF.................0309 3220 0000 3606 8501
18: Benaj85.............9405 9036 9930 0021 1168 93
19. fuente~fuente.....0310 0480 0002 6715 2104... FIRED AWAY!!!
20. Johnny Rock........0310 1230 0001 3182 1789
21. Bigslowrock
22. Guitar7272
23. DeeSkank ....... 9405 5036 9930 0324 7573 75
24. Jenady - 9405 9036 9930 0021 1091 09
25. Wild 7EVEN Delivered 8/27
26. BigKev77 drop shipped DX Order# 0826CRCZ
27. deep..............9405 5036 9930 0324 7336 76
28. JAZZMUNKEE......... 0309 3220 0000 4589 9233. HOLY CRAP!
29. Grumpy1328......Drop shipped...DX ord # 0824R4Y1
30: Stench
31. Bigtotoro 04942435611014233983
32. Son of Thor.....bombs away
33. Krish the Fish
34: Humidor Minister
35: harley33 - 03100480000024878957 + 03100480000024878940
36. Justy P
37. StratSlinger........9405 5036 9930 0324 7680 50
38: PunchMan6 - 03092880000092863910.....bombs away!!!!!
39: FiveStar
40. Seminole...DC#03091140000191614736
41: Fiddlegrin............. launched
42: vwaaddict...... 929104444220-Fedex
43: havanajohn..............9405 5036 9930 0325 6812 80
44: Barefoot
45: zeavran1............9405 5036 9930 0324 0314 99
46: Cigar Runner ........from South Africa - GD689547030
47: ejgarnut.............0309 1140 0002 2842 1306
48: jeepthing............0310048000258522572
49: Lakeman ............9405 5036 9930 0323 3609 65
50: Bhxhhcz ............0309 3220 0001 8278 6434
51: johnmoss............0310 1230 0001 6988 9263
52: tmajer15...........0309 3220 0001 9957 4014
53: Wlay1980...........9405 5036 9930 0323 5212 36
54: Blaylock........0310 0480 0003 2966 9748
55: mlbar1153.......9405 5036 9930 0331 3208 45
56: Juicestain.......9405503699300325864157
57. eyesack
58. treatneggy.......9405 9036 9930 0021 2386 94
59: Aficionado82
60. Adam.......0496 9010 1730 5805 7038
61. CopGTP
62. kenelbow.........9405 5036 9930 0323 6947 87
63. Hawnted..................0310 1230 0001 7268 4497
64: baddddmonkey............. 03091830000233504625
65. shannensmall
66: piperdown...................03101230000148311716
67: asmartbull...................0309.1140.0000.7503.5 152
68: UGA07 0310 0480 0002 9589 3390
69: marked.......................0310 1230 0000 0544 7763
70: Mhouser7....................0308 0660 0000 3698 5178
71: teedles915............................ 0308 2690 0001 7167 1863 
72: Woodted 03100480000347197735
73: saigon68
74: denarok 0309 1830 0000 7871 1707
75: commonsenseman 0309 1140 0000 4852 3389 Mwahahahaha!
76: ninjaturtlenerd
77: gahdzila - 9405 5036 9930 0324 7131 80 I PITY THE FOOL!
78: dubgeek............9405 5036 9930 0324 4101 71 (going out tomorrow)
79: pakrat...............0306 0320 0003 3270 2728
80: bazookajoe.....0550 3699 3003 2504 6669
81: unsafegraphics....HaHa.......9405 5036 9930 0325 1842 55...Ha!
82: Rp15x
83: OtownStillerFan............0309 3220 0000 9142 8616


----------



## smelvis

No update today nothing but 40 lighters I ordered myself By my counts we are at around 60 boxes give or take a couple.

Thanks Guy's won't have to go to costco for awhile cool, I always spend to much there. Dammit LOL


----------



## thebayratt

Mine should have hit today....

hmmmmm.......


----------



## smelvis

thebayratt said:


> Mine should have hit today....
> 
> hmmmmm.......


If it did my PO is always a day behind so if you used a DC # and it shows deliverd I won't get it until tomorrow. I have never figured this out unless they just know me so well they almost always scan and put mine in lockers even those that should have a siganture, weird I know. LOL

Thanks Shawn!


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> Tampons should be in packs not in boxes dammit.


Sorry Dave. I didn't realize this. I was just given an idea of some things that might be needed in the bombs and forwarded them to the strike force.


----------



## cigar loco

I thought tampons where made for box's ! :dunno:


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> Sorry Dave. I didn't realize this. I was just given an idea of some things that might be needed in the bombs and forwarded them to the strike force.


Donnie no worries I should have used a smiley, I was kinda being sarcastic not angry and my word play didn't work again.

How could I be anything but happy to be the troops recipient of what has to be a record for mass bombing.

I am have always been thrilled, proud and so happy to have yours and the rest of puffs respect it is an honor I take seriously.

Thanks to you all and remember I am an idiot with words especially late night,


----------



## Habanolover

smelvis said:


> Donnie no worries I should have used a smiley, I was kinda being sarcastic not angry and my word play didn't work again.
> 
> How could I be anything but happy to be the troops recipient of what has to be a record for mass bombing.
> 
> I am have always been thrilled, proud and so happy to have yours and the rest of puffs respect it is an honor I take seriously.
> 
> Thanks to you all and remember I am an idiot with words especially late night,


No worries my friend. I knew that you meant no harm with your post.


----------



## harley33

cigar loco said:


> I thought tampons where made for box's ! :dunno:


This should get a response from Warren....


----------



## smelvis

harley33 said:


> This should get a response from Warren....


Either that or complete denial arty:


----------



## jeepthing

OK lets all hold hands and sing kumbaya LMAO


----------



## rob51461

jeepthing said:


> OK lets all hold hands and sing kumbaya LMAO


easy now>.........


----------



## rob51461

Originally Posted by *cigar loco*  
_I thought tampons where made for box's ! :dunno:_

_ooooooooook this is where I leave_


----------



## smelvis

Today :blabla:




:bowdown:


----------



## Mante

harley33 said:


> This should get a response from Warren....


There ya go. See? I can bite my tongue on occasion, or maybe it was the fact I didnt see the post. LOL.

Tampons are made for front bottoms, as we all know, not boxes. I assume this was what Dave was referring to.


----------



## Aficionado82

smelvis said:


> Today :blabla:
> 
> :bowdown:


I see you got mine. Thank you Dave for doing what you do for our troops :bowdown: :usa2:


----------



## jeepthing

The carnage continues. Very Kool


----------



## Tritones

Nicely done, gents!

And +1 to Saul's appreciation for Dave.


----------



## thebayratt

YEAH!!! Mine made its mark today!

I figured, you got to have a way to cut and light all those cigars. So why not send some punches, cutters, and v-cutters!
*
Thanks for all you do for the troops Dave!!*


----------



## Bigtotoro

Aficionado82 said:


> I see you got mine. Thank you Dave for doing what you do for our troops :bowdown: :usa2:











Ditto!


----------



## Scardinoz

Bigtotoro said:


> Ditto!


Ditto? Ditto, you provincial putz?!


----------



## BigKev77

Dave the lighters from DX left Hong Kong 01 Sept. Tracking #RB249978628HK

This time I think they will actually put your name on the package. Hopefully your address as well!!


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Guy's great selection of stuff!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Waco Kid

This arrived to me late, it's on the way to you Dave:

9405 5036 9930 0333 3848 52


----------



## smelvis

Thanks Chip!


Okay so Today, Thanks Everyone


----------



## jeepthing

Delicious


----------



## smelvis

Hi Puffers

Looks like were about done except for a few stranglers, so I thought I would take this time to do the mushy shit and tell you all how proud I am to be here amongst such a generous caring group of Patriotic people. To the Vets and active duty people of course this is for you and we Love you guy's regardless how crappy and crooked the Goverment is.

You are not taken for granted here as you can see! and as long as I have breath and can hobble from the storage bins to the APO boxes you will get packages from Puff and it's great peeps.

Love you guy's and Thanks for allowing me the honor of doing this, though I struggle It brings me great satisfaction to be able to be a small part of what you do, sitting on my ass, watching my plasma. LOL

Here are some pics of the stuff put away and the overflow in a box as well as a couple pics of some of the stuff our Brave men and Women have sent me, I have said it before and I will say it again it means the world to me, I can be having a crappy day and bamn heres a medalion from The Embassy in Kuwait and my day brightens.

No pictures of the cigars half are in five finger baggies and the other half in the freezer, but you already got to see them anyway.

Again Thank you so much, Donnie thanks Brother for puttingthis together it went flawlessly.:bounce:

Dave


----------



## Mante

:bounce::rockon::bounce::rockon: :bounce::rockon::bounce::rockon: :bounce::rockon::bounce::rockon::bounce:


----------



## fiddlegrin

Wow!...........................






:usa2:


.


----------



## ninjaturtlenerd

Shit sorry guys i forgot all about this. My box is going out on Tuesday.


----------



## smelvis

Got these today 3 10 packs of lighters not sure if they go here or troop thread but I suppose it doesn't matter.

Thanks Guy's


----------



## jeepthing

LOL still incoming. Awesome


----------



## Mhouser7

Your a cool dude DAVE to put up with this onslaught of incoming boxes! Thank you for being the direct link from common man to our Troops! My family and I thank you for the service you do !!!!!!!:usa:


----------



## OtownStillerFan

Dave is doing a great thing & everyone's gererosity is AWESOME! Glad I was able to take part of this!


----------



## grumpy1328

I think one of the packs of lighters was the one I ordered. They don't give an option of sending a message with these things. They were intended for the mass bombing. I'm sure they will find a good home!


----------



## ckay

It wouldn't be so easily possible without you Dave. I'll speak for myself in saying that you make it possible for me to send a little bit of home to our boys and girls.

Thanks brother! Great job to everyone involved in this mass bombing campaign but also the troop bombs of the past!


----------



## Habanolover

Looks like most of the damage has been done. I think there may be a couple of stray packages that are yet to arrive but the mass onslaught is finished.

*Dave, your unselfishness towards the troops may sometimes get overlooked but judging by the sheer numbers involved in this campaign I would say that what you do for our fighting men and women is very much appreciated by everyone here.

For everyone who signed on I would just like to say "THANK YOU"! There are several reasons that PUFF is the best cigar forum on the web and something of this magnitude just proves it.

I am very proud of you all and also very grateful. You guys helped me pull this off without even a slight hiccup. I am sure our troops will get many hours of enjoyment out of everything that was sent and hopefully it will help them to be able to relax and unwind while they are defending our freedom around the world.*


----------



## eyesack

Woohoo! Glad our stuff is getting there ok!


----------



## zeavran1

I am very proud to have been able to be a part of this. Thanks Dave, Big Poppa and everyone else involved for letting me join in. Puff.com members are the best on the net! I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Bigtotoro

Just the amount of work he will do for our boys with what we sent this time is staggering.

I also want to remind folks that we have another mass bomb scheduled for Halloweentime or thereabouts. Signups will start October 1st or so. And then of course the Holiday season follows and it will be time for Secret Santa. Last year was epic and I hope to see you all involved in that as well.


----------



## smelvis

Habanolover said:


> Looks like most of the damage has been done. I think there may be a couple of stray packages that are yet to arrive but the mass onslaught is finished.
> 
> *Dave, your unselfishness towards the troops may sometimes get overlooked but judging by the sheer numbers involved in this campaign I would say that what you do for our fighting men and women is very much appreciated by everyone here.
> 
> For everyone who signed on I would just like to say "THANK YOU"! There are several reasons that PUFF is the best cigar forum on the web and something of this magnitude just proves it.
> 
> I am very proud of you all and also very grateful. You guys helped me pull this off without even a slight hiccup. I am sure our troops will get many hours of enjoyment out of everything that was sent and hopefully it will help them to be able to relax and unwind while they are defending our freedom around the world.*


Hi Donnie
Okay you all know I wear my emotions on my sleeve so I will keep this short. It's been a tough couple years and you guy's make it easier, the support I recieve for the Troops is nothing short of amazing, I am sure we probaly donate more than many large companies!!!

I am not sure if you guy's realize the shear volume we have sent since last November but Peeps it's been huge. I concur with Donnie in Thanking you I would Love to do so individually but you understand that's impossible.

On a personal level I also wish to thank you all for the support as well. In the end it all boils down to one thing and one thing only, and that is.

* Getting Cigars and Goodies to our brave Soldiers and doing it as fast and in such quantities that it makes a difference, but keeping in mind that we are in this for the long haul so the original average of two boxes a week seems to be working, we may be able to raise it to three boxes? lets see how the next month or two go!!.

So Thank You All as Donnie say's you make me proud!!! Hell even Elvis is Proud LOL *


----------



## gahdzila

Very well stated, Donnie. And thank you for putting this together, bro.


----------



## Johnny Rock

This certainly was a smashing success, and I was glad to be part of it. Many thanks to Donnie for planning this sneak attack and pulling it off, and to Dave for all he does for our men and women in the service. 

I really feel lucky to have found this site a couple of months ago when I was searching around because it is filled with the best BOTL's anywhere.

You guys rock!!!:rockon::smoke2::rockon::smoke2:


----------



## Cigar Runner

a bomb where the soul soars and the heart thunders. this place & people rock. :smoke2:


----------



## smelvis

Today :usa2: :bowdown:


----------



## PunchMan6

smelvis said:


> Hi Puffers
> 
> Looks like were about done except for a few stranglers, so I thought I would take this time to do the mushy shit and tell you all how proud I am to be here amongst such a generous caring group of Patriotic people. To the Vets and active duty people of course this is for you and we Love you guy's regardless how crappy and crooked the Goverment is.
> 
> You are not taken for granted here as you can see! and as long as I have breath and can hobble from the storage bins to the APO boxes you will get packages from Puff and it's great peeps.
> 
> Love you guy's and Thanks for allowing me the honor of doing this, though I struggle It brings me great satisfaction to be able to be a small part of what you do, sitting on my ass, watching my plasma. LOL
> 
> Here are some pics of the stuff put away and the overflow in a box as well as a couple pics of some of the stuff our Brave men and Women have sent me, I have said it before and I will say it again it means the world to me, I can be having a crappy day and bamn heres a medalion from The Embassy in Kuwait and my day brightens.
> 
> No pictures of the cigars half are in five finger baggies and the other half in the freezer, but you already got to see them anyway.
> 
> Again Thank you so much, Donnie thanks Brother for puttingthis together it went flawlessly.:bounce:
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Dave you are awesome!!! I am proud to have been a part of this and I think everyone here feels the same!!!
> On another note...am I the only one who noticed the Little House on the Prairie DVD collection???? WTH Dave??? LOL...hahahahahaha:usa2:
> 
> Peace
> 
> - D


----------



## OtownStillerFan

I think it came free with the kick-ass quilt!



PunchMan6 said:


> Dave you are awesome!!! I am proud to have been a part of this and I think everyone here feels the same!!!
> On another note...am I the only one who noticed the Little House on the Prairie DVD collection???? WTH Dave??? LOL...hahahahahaha:usa2:
> 
> Peace
> 
> - D


----------



## smelvis

A couple more One was a bomb.


----------



## eggopp

excellent... i take it the one that was a bomb was blowing your own mailbox wide open? which sticks were they ?


----------



## smelvis

eggopp said:


> excellent... i take it the one that was a bomb was blowing your own mailbox wide open? which sticks were they ?


They are in a separate thread called Marked


----------



## eggopp

Oh yeah... i already been there... lane:


----------



## smelvis

They just keep coming one from far far away!

Thanks


----------



## jeepthing

This still just kills me. Nice job guys


----------



## smelvis

PunchMan6 said:


> Dave you are awesome!!! I am proud to have been a part of this and I think everyone here feels the same!!!
> On another note...am I the only one who noticed the Little House on the Prairie DVD collection???? WTH Dave??? LOL...hahahahahaha:usa2:
> 
> Peace
> 
> - D


So you want to borrow them. tell the truth


----------



## Tritones

I've got your back, Dave - I know the LHOTP Collection is actually just the current step in a carefully-orchestrated Craigslist super-trade sequence that began with a Swisher Sweet and will end with a tobacco plantation in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Johnny Rock

Yup, Daves LHOTP is an estate next to Chateau de la Fuente :ss


----------



## smelvis

Johnny Rock said:


> Yup, Daves LHOTP is an estate next to Chateau de la Fuente :ss


But you can all come visit LOL


----------



## fiddlegrin

Thanks!

:yo:


.


----------



## Halen

This is an epic Bombing Mission. If there is still room, would somebody shoot me a PM with details on how to participate. Thanks!


----------

